# Euer Fazit  zu den Cataclysm Hero´s!



## Malzbart (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed.de community!


Mal vorweg: Wer bisher keine Erfahrung in den Cata Heros gesammelt hat sollte hier auch *noch* nicht posten. Der Thread soll mehr als Zeitspiegel für alle kommenden Nerf´s und Updates dienen.
Posts sollten eine ähnliche gestalt annehmen wie das folgende Fazit von mir.


Heute habe ich 7 Stunden in 2 Hero Instanzen verbracht... Blackrock & Steinerer Kern.


*Blackrock:*

*Trash*

Hält sich grenzen - ein bischen CC hier und da auf nervige Caster und es gestaltet sich recht einfach.

*1. Boss* (Bonecrusher)

Wenn man sich an die Taktik hält hat man die halbe Miete.
Am einfachsten gestaltet es sich, wenn man das Achievement gleich mit erledigt.
*
2. Boss* (Corla)

3 statt 2 Adds. Kein hoher DMG - leicht zu heilen. Der Buff stackt wesentlich schneller. Sonst Freeloot.

*3. Boss* (Steelbender)

O-M-G! Ein harter Brocken! Stackweise seine Rüstung erhitzen und DMG fahren. Bei 6-7 Stacks dann auslaufen lassen. Die Spawnenden Adds werden von Ranges Off-getankt und ausserhalb des inneren Kreisen (auf dem Gitter) kaputtgemacht. Nachdem das erledigt ist Beginnt das Spiel von vorn.

*4. Boss* (Beauty)

O-M-G²! Ganz schön übel die schöne ;>. Ohne guten CC auf ihre kleinen imo NICHT mit Questgear machbar. Bei uns klappte es nur indem je ein kleiner Hund von jeweils einem Spieler im Dauer-CC gehalten wurde. (Hexer - Fear, Eule - Sleep, Schurke - Sapp). Wenn der Sapp ausläuft hat man einen Hund der mitgetankt werden muss. Das ist aber gerade so noch verkraftbar. 2 Hunde mittanken? Bei dem Gear vorerst mal nicht.

*5. Boss *(Lord Obsidius)

Hatten hier kein großes Problem durch Verkrüppelndes Gift + Dolchfächer d. Schurken. So kann man ihn quer durch den Raum ziehen und Abstand zu den inaktiven, geslowten Adds halten. Also aufjedenfall gute Slower mitnehmen (Shamy - Erdbindung, Schurke - Gift etc. etc.)



*The Stonecore*

*Trash*

Holy Sh**! CC ist unumgänglich! 
Die Dicken vor Ozruk - Massiv DMG auf den Tank + Massiv DMG auf die ganze Grp -> Heiler muss auf Zack sein!
ggf. muss man sogar mit CD´s arbeiten! AM TRASH !!! XD

*1. Boss* (Autoreifenwurm aka Corburus)

So ziemlich alles was der Kollege macht ist tödlich ausser der dmg auf den Tank.
Der knackpunkt besteht darin, das NIEMAND aus der gruppe unnötigen schaden nimmt.
Garnicht so leicht wenn ein Wurm durch den Raum springt und kleine Bomben Spawnt.
Die Bomben direkt weg-AoEn und schön moven - von nichts treffen lassen dann klappt das auch.

*2. Boss* (Slaphide)

Hoher DMG auf den Tank - der Rest sollte keinen Schaden bekommen, wenn alles richtig gemacht wird.
Tank und Healer immer zueinander in Line of Sight stehen damit der Tank nicht kippt.
Sonst ähnlich leicht wie auf NH.

*3. Boss *(Ozruk)

Tja... leider ist der Gute verbugt... und zwar sein Zauber "Elementium Bulwark". Diesen bekommt der Boss nicht immer wenn er es sollte. 
Das macht es Castern und Heilern sehr schwer den Paralyse Debuff von sich zu entfernen. -> Das ganze wird zum Glücksspiel!
Auch muss das Movement von dem Tank sehr gut getimed sein sonst hagelt es 80-100k hits.

*4. Boss* (High Priestess Azil)

Machtgriff meiden/kicken. Ihrem Steinwurf ausweichen da Onehit.
Wenn man die Adds sauber durch die Gravitationszonen kitet, dann kann nichts schiefgehen.
Ähnlich leicht wie auf NH



Teilt der Community eure Erfahrungen mit!
MfG




*
*


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (9. Dezember 2010)

also ich war in 2 heros und wir haben nicht einen boss gepackt naja rnd hero ist wohl nix am besten mit gilde.


----------



## CharlySteven (9. Dezember 2010)

top! wir haben heute auch heros gemacht.

bsf und hdu.

beide knackig bis zum ende obwohl der endboss in bsf ein schlechter witz ist.
wogegen boss 1 und 3 richtig krass sind.


----------



## Grimbär (9. Dezember 2010)

Huhu,

will ja kein Spielverderber sein aber denkt ihr auch mal dran das halbwegs normalsterbliche nicht mal 83 sind...... und jetzt komm mir nicht mit bist selber schuld
hast recht mein Urlaub geht für Familie drauf und ich arbeite von 6-17Uhr das, macht efektiv 1-2h am tag und cata ist seid 2 Tagen raus :-D 
Aber prinzipiel finde ich deinen Treat gut da ich wenigstens schonmal vorgeimpft bin ^^ denke in den nächsten wochen werden Dir mehr Leute antworten können


----------



## NewRagnar24X (9. Dezember 2010)

echt krass 2 tage cata draußen schon faseln die ersten was vn random heros O.o
Ich bin grade mal lvl 83 und beeil mich schon ...


----------



## mor1337 (9. Dezember 2010)

Kann dem TE nur zustimmen, die hero´s sind schon knackig. Die Bosserfahrung stimmt mit unseren überein.
Vorteilhaft ist es, eine Schamanen dabei zu haben, der kann gut cc´n, Elementare shackeln & Humanoide froggen.

Der 3te Boss in BRD haben wir nicht geschafft, den kann man zum Glück auslassen & die restlichen machen, die eigentlich relativ einfach waren.

Auch wenns keine Hero ist, das neue TW Baradin Festung, ist relativ leicht, man MUSS nur dd´s mit ~10k dps dabei haben, sonst geht der Boss enrage.
Bei unserem Kill lebten noch 3 Leute die schön gekitet haben 

Ich hoffe heute noch nen paar mehr Hero´s zu sehen & ich find´s gut so schwer wie es is im mom ist & epixx mal was seltenes sind!


----------



## Gintaar (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich war eben in Grim Batol, und das war echt heftig. Bin Feral Tank und hatte wohl das Glück in eine ganz fähige Gildengruppe gekommen zu sein.

Insgesamt waren das etwa 2 Stunden. 

Der Trash war wie von dir beschrieben, mit ein bischen CC geht das. Von der Schwierigkeit vergleichbar mit BC Niveau.

1. Boss: (General irgendwas)

Fast der schwerste der Instanz. Im Endeffekt weiß ich auch nicht, was beim Kill besser gelaufen ist. Er wird zweimal groß und haut dann im 2-Sekundentakt 50k Schellen rein. Beim ersten mal ging es mit CDs, beim zweiten mal eine Mischung aus Ghularmee vom DK und ich bin ein bischen weggerannt. Zusammen mit der Raserei der letzten 25% aber nicht gegenzuheilen. Es gilt: keiner darf sich einen Fehler erlauben, da seine Fähigkeiten auf die  nicht-Tanks entweder instant töten, oder aber zumindest nicht gegengeheilt werden können, da der Heiler mit dem Tank vollauf beschäftigt ist. Besseres Gear dürfte den Kampf zwar schneller vorbei gehen lassen, aber schwer wird er trotzdem bleiben.

2. Boss: (Der Schmiedemeister oder so)

Relativ simpel, wie auf Normal. Weglaufen im Kolbenstance, CD bei den beiden Schwertern und alle hinter ihn in der Defhaltung, da er nach vorne einen Feuerstrahl macht.

3. Boss: (Der mit dem Drachen)

Absolut keine Fehlertoleranz! Die Feueradds machen 500k Schaden, wenn sie ihr Ziel erreichen. Außerdem macht der Drache ab und zu einen Atem, der den gesamten Halbraum vor ihm ausfüllt und nicht gegenheilbar ist. Er wird zwar angekündigt, kann aber gleichzeitig mit den Feueradds kommen, was zu Schwierigkeiten führen kann. Ich weiß nicht, ob er auf normal auch die Voidzone unter dem Tank macht, aber die haut auch ganz gut rein. Fazit: Keine Fehlertoleranz, ein bischen chaotisches hin- und hergelaufe. Ich sehe nicht, wie der Kampf mit besserem Gear viel leichter werden kann.

4. Boss: (Das Tentakelmonster)

Massig HP! Der Kampf dauert richtig lange und auch hier darf man keine Fehler machen. Die kleinen Zonen hinterlassen einen Debuff, der den Heiler Mana kostet, da er dispellen und gegenheilen muss, daher darf man sich von ihnen nicht treffen lassen. Direkt nach dem großen Wirbel (wie gehabt) werden hier 2 Adds statt nur einem geholt. Eins muss verlangsamt werden, während das andere schnell getötet wird. Auch das zweite Add darf die Eier nicht erreichen, sonst kommt mehr Schaden auf die Gruppe und das Mana reicht nicht. Dies ging bei uns nur, wenn ich als Tank auch mit Schaden auf den Adds gemacht habe. Dieser Kampf war auch sehr sehr schwer. Im Endeffekt hat uns der so lang verschmähte Heilbrunnen des Priesters gerettet. Hier allerdings wird es mit besserem Gear sicher wesentlich leichter, da die Adds schneller down gehen und dies zusammen mit dem Heilermana die Knackpunkte des Kampfes sind.


Fazit: Insgesamt sehr anspruchsvoll, und auf gar keinen Fall ohne Wipes machbar. Generation 'ich leave nach drei Wipes' wird auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen. Kaum Fehlertoleranz und kein Vergleich mit WotLK Instanzen. Vom Schwierigkeitsgrade her ähnlich wie zu BC zeiten, aber irgendwie sind die Mechaniken lustiger.


----------



## mettman1 (9. Dezember 2010)

kann zwar zu heros noch nix sagen, aber ich freue mich tierisch hier die posts zu lesen


----------



## -Migu- (9. Dezember 2010)

mettman1 schrieb:


> kann zwar zu heros noch nix sagen, aber ich freue mich tierisch hier die posts zu lesen



Geht mir genauso! Endlich Freude am Inis machen. Wipe Inc! Mit Gilde noch besser. Muaha  Morgen geht es los


----------



## sensêij1988 (9. Dezember 2010)

Gintaar schrieb:


> Ich war eben in Grim Batol, und das war echt heftig. Bin Feral Tank und hatte wohl das Glück in eine ganz fähige Gildengruppe gekommen zu sein.
> 
> Insgesamt waren das etwa 2 Stunden.
> 
> ...






dann habt ihr wohl das lila add in der nähe des beooses besigt wodurch er ein dmg buff bekommt.





bin grade erst 85 geworden morgen nen bissl gear farmen und dann ab in die heros


----------



## Lari (10. Dezember 2010)

Also bisher sind es Randomgruppen Killer.
Schwarzfelshöhlen und BSF bisher clear. In beiden gibt es momentan knüppelharte Kämpfe. Bella, Rüstungstyp in der Schwarzfelshöhle, dritter Boss BSF bei dem die ganzen Adds kommen, bis man die richtige Taktik raus hat 
Auf jeden Fall massig CC dabei, Schaden bei manchen wichtig. Heiler gehen regelmäßig oom.

Momentan würde ich zu einer guten Gilde raten


----------



## RedPaprika (10. Dezember 2010)

BC Nievau is zurück ^^
genießt es solange es noch so bleibt!
Denn die Nerfkeule wird nach etlichen Heulern bald geschwungen!!


----------



## CarpoX (10. Dezember 2010)

Hero's gehe ich noch nicht, will ich mir random nicht antun und die Leute aus meiner Gilde brauchen noch den ein oder anderen Tag auf 85. Vertreibe ich mir die Zeit mit Erfolgen und Berufe skillen 
Aber klingt ja schon vielversprechend was man hier so liest


----------



## Schlamm (10. Dezember 2010)

Es ist echt schwer. Nicht unschaffbar, aber echt schwer. Und das durchweg, jede Ini hat echt knaggelige Stellen.

Ich finde das ja geil^^


----------



## Melorus (10. Dezember 2010)

Kann ich mich nur anschließen, die Heroic Inis sind (zumindest auf aktuellem Gearlvl) schon sehr anspruchsvoll.

Bisher absolviert:
Todesminen (Vanessa ist ein Witz)
Thron der Gezeiten
Verlorene Stadt

Im Vortexgipfel hat es bisher 2x die Gruppe bei Altairus zerlegt - da kommen definitiv mehr Wirbel als in der Beta.


Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## qqqqq942 (10. Dezember 2010)

Hoffentlich wird es schwirig bleiben - ich befürchte, dass das nicht so kommt...


----------



## Schibbii (10. Dezember 2010)

Bin zwar noch ned 85, aber freue mich schon auf die Herausforderungen!! =D
Die Wotlk Heros waren ja ein Witz =/

Bin gespannt, wenn sie den Content versauen mit Nerfs ohne Ende!


----------



## Goagoa (10. Dezember 2010)

Sind mit 4 aus der Gilde  Lost City of Tol&#8217;Vir und Halls of Origination durch.
Alles ohne Wipe bis auf Halls 1 Boss  weil dort zuerst nur jeweils 1 auf 1 Seite runter is und man den Hebel aber 10 Sek betätigen muss, net so wie nonhero.
Zum heilen, kann ich nur sagen das eigentlich jeder Boss ziemlich easy is. ( Wenn das Movement der Leute stimmt)
Hätt es mir sogar bisschen härter gewunschen in den Heros =/


----------



## Gintaar (11. Dezember 2010)

Kleines Update...

Ich war jetzt noch im Vortexgipfel und in der Burg Schattenfang und beide Instanzen waren um Welten leichter als Grim Batol. Zum einen haben wir offensichtlich die Bossmechanik beim ersten Boss nicht richtig verstanden, zum anderen ist die Instanz vielleicht auch einfach ein bischen schwerer. Die anderen beiden waren jedenfalls sehr gut schaffbar.


----------



## Kenaga (11. Dezember 2010)

Einen schönen guten Morgen ihr fleißigen Spieler ^^

Seit 2 Tagen spiele ich auch ausschließlich nur noch heroische Instanzen der Stufe 85 und ich bin begeistert!!!
Soviel Spaß hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr in diesem Spiel.
Da ich noch so ziemlich die einzige Person in der Gilde bin (eine von mittlerweile 4en), die 85 ist und auch diese Art von Instanzen betreten darf,bleibt mir kaum etwas anderes übrig als die Sache als Einzelkämpferin mit Fremden zu absolvieren.

Das Gute daran ist, man sieht noch vor dem ersten Bossgegner, ob die zusammengewürfelte Gruppe die Instanz schaffen kann oder nicht.
Schade ist, dass die aktuelle Wartezeit als dd über 30 Minuten beträgt.
Das ist aber noch nicht sonderlich tragisch, da ich so genug Zeit habe in der Wartezeit "so nebenbei" den Meister der Lehren des Kataklysmus zu erspielen^^ (aktuell fehlen noch ca. 80 Aufgaben im Unterwassergebiet dann ist es geschafft).

Eine kleine Aufzählung meinerseits,als momentane Bilanz heroischer Instanzen, Stand gestern Abend.
-nicht geschafft/unvollständig: Schwarzfelshöhlen (am dritten Gegner gescheitert)
-komplett durchgespielt: Burg schattenfang, Die Verlorene Stadt der Tol'vir, Hallen des Ursprungs, Der Vortexgipfel (diesen auch mit dem Goldmünzenerfolg "Bonushöhle", danke an den Sammler!)
Der Rest kam zwar teilweise durch den Zufall in die Auswahl zum spielen, aber die Gruppe löste sich vor einem Bossversuch auf.

Zum Schwierigkeitsgrad:
Da ich und die anderen Gruppenmitglieder uniinformiert über die Bossgegner waren und so gegen selbige in den Kampf zogen könnt ihr euch bestimmt diee ungefähren Kampfausgänge vorstellen. Wir sind bei so ziemlich jeden Gegner gestorben, teilweise auch mehrfach.
Die Instanzen sind wirklich alles andere als einfach und irgendwie kann ich auch verstehen, dass nicht alle diesen Umschwung gutheißen. Trotzdem glaube ich,dass die Mehrheit der Spieler gefordert werden möchte.
Fähigkeiten wie Kopfnuss, Verwandlung, Buße usw. sind oftmals essentiell um überhaupt in die Nähe eines Bosgegners zu gelangen, in seltenen Fällen durfte ich auch eine zweite Buße auf den Gegner packen, da der Kampf einfach zu lange dauerte.
Die Bossgegner haben teilweise neue Fähigkeiten (der Phönixboss und der Kroko in Tol'vir zum Beispiel) auf die man sich erst einstellen muss.
Für mich empfinde ich die Schwierigkeit als ideal, da ich es toll finde längst vergessene Knöpfe wie die angesprochene Buße, Handauflegung, Hand des Schutzes, göttlicher Schutz - aber auch neue Notfallknöpfe wie Heiliges Strahlen benutzen zu dürfen, denn sie werden auch oft genug benötigt.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich noch einmal gesondert bei den 4 tapferen Mitspielern bedanken, die die zufällige Gruppe über vieleviele (fast 10) Stunden haben aufrecht erhalten. Also danke lieber Tank, lieber Heiler und lieber dd von Gorgonnash udn danke lieber Jäger vom Zirkel des Cenarius ihr seid gute Beispiele dafür, dass es immer optimistische und praktisch umsetzende Spieler gab, gibt und geben wird. Aber genug geschleimt :-P

Ich bin jedenfalls sehr zuversichtlich, die noch für mich ungesehenen Endgegner der Instanzen recht bald erfolgreich abschließen zu können und wünsche allen, die das lesen viele Gerechtigkeitspunkte, ein paar Tapferkeitspunkte aber ganz besonders - viel Spaß beim Spielen!

MfG Kenaga.


----------



## Duselette (11. Dezember 2010)

Malzbart schrieb:


> Heute habe ich 7 Stunden in 2 Hero Instanzen verbracht... Blackrock & Steinerer Kern.



Ich war gestern in mit einre random-Gruppe in den Schwarzfelstiefen Hero, sehr gute Truppe, an Steelbender 2x gewhiped, dann mit Erfolg gelegt. Die restlichen Bosse: tricky, aber machbar.

Dann waren wir abends noch gut 2h in der verlorenen Stadt der Tol Vir mit einer Gildengruppe: zig Whipes an den Bossen, und der Endboss war für uns nicht machbar. Da muss wohl noch etwas Equip her.


----------



## M18 (12. Dezember 2010)

hab jetz alle heros durch und clear.

kann mich nur anschließen: rnd möcht ich da tot nicht rein. Mit der Gilde gehts, man teilt erfahrungen und taktiken, manche bosse muss man dann 1,2,3 mal probieren und sehen und dann gehts. Gear skaliert wirklich viel, grad beim heiler wenn man ned grad pala is, die derzeit manatechnisch wohl sehr OP sind, und die anderen klassen eher genau das gegenteil.

nunja, wie gesagt, die inzen sind super knackig, man braucht bei bossen wirklich taktiken und beim trash CC. so machts spaß und wenns mal läuft kommt man auch recht zügig durch die inis.

pvp boss in tol barad braucht... naja, zwar ne taktik aber seine fähigkeiten sind jetz doch recht überschaubar^^ haben ihn in 2 gruppen einmal im 10er und einmal im 25er geleget. Also unterschiedliche gruppen (danke blizz für die ID zusammenlegung...) jeweils recht nah am enrage. is halt auch noch ne gearfrage. nächste woche wird er schon viel zu einfach sein.

Naja so long von mir, heute abend geht danns richtige PVE raiden los. ich bin gespannt


----------



## sensêij1988 (12. Dezember 2010)

Nur leider Gobt es wieder 2 Seiten der Medallie.

Zu einem die nur meckern das irgendjemand was falsch macht am ende aber sich genauso blöd anstellen.

Tanks die von Trash zu Trash rasen ohne Marks für CC zu setztenoder auf das Mana des Heals zu achten.




Aber auch wiederum solche wie ich sie gestern erleben durfte in DM 2h drin gewesen etliche Wipes am Roboter haben am ende aber doch alle Bosse gelegt nur das Event nicht geschafft da es doch ein wenig umgestaltet wurde und ich nur die Betaversion kannte.

Vote 4 Serverübergreifende FLs^^


----------



## Kenaga (12. Dezember 2010)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> Vote 4 Serverübergreifende FLs^^



Weißt du genau das habe ich gerade gedacht und du schreibst es dann so, dass ich es direkt lese :-D - das ist unheimlich :-P
So ein Kompromiss zwischen der allgemeinen Freundesliste und der REAL ID (groß geschrieben, weil es wirklich viele Leute gibt, denen Privatsphäre nichts bedeutet - ich nehme den Begriff REAL sehr wörtlich und würde niemals jemanden annehmen, den ich nicht mit eigenen Augen gesehen habe und damit meine ich keine Fotos).
Schade nur um die netten Leute von anderen Servern...

Zurück zum Thema:
Gestern am späteren Abend erledigte ich noch einige andere Instanzen auf heroisch, sodass jetzt nur noch die Todesminen und Grim Batol fehlen.
Dabei bestätigt sich mein erster Eindrück wieder und wieder:
Sofern bei den Leuten genug Motivation da ist (und bei zufälliger Wahl sollte sie da sein, es gibt immerhin Tapferkeitspunkte...) und die Leute gut gemeinte Vorschläge zum Abrücken der "Nordendspielweise" einigermaßen annehmen, ist alles zu schaffen. Ein Teamspeak oder ähnliches hilft dabei enorm, aber es geht atürlich auch ohne.

Viel Spaß beim Spielen.

MfG Kenaga.


----------



## Noldan (12. Dezember 2010)

M18 schrieb:


> hab jetz alle heros durch und clear.
> 
> kann mich nur anschließen: rnd möcht ich da tot nicht rein. Mit der Gilde gehts, man teilt erfahrungen und taktiken, manche bosse muss man dann 1,2,3 mal probieren und sehen und dann gehts. Gear skaliert wirklich viel, grad beim heiler wenn man ned grad pala is, die derzeit manatechnisch wohl sehr OP sind, und die anderen klassen eher genau das gegenteil.



Was bitte ist am pala OP? Der manapool ist selten größer als bei anderen Klassen und die meisten Zauber kosten höllisch Mana. 

Zum Thema: Also ich finde das Niveau der aktuellen Heroes eigentlich ziemlich gut. Ich hatte bisher das Glück immer in relativ gute Randomgruppen zu kommen. Leider gehen bei mir Random immer die gleichen 2 Instanzen auf. Vortexgipfel und Hallen des Ursprungs.

Vortexgipfel ist eigentlich ganz gut machbar finde ich. Hallen des Ursprungs ist meiner Meinung nach auch gut machbar. Außer der erste Boss nervt ganz schön. Find ich leicht übertrieben ganz am Anfang so ein Kaliber hinzustellen, den hätte man sich für Später aufheben können. Das Niveau fällt dann je weiter man kommt immer weiter. Der einzige der dort noch nicht bei mir liegt ist dieser Schattentyp, der die Portale beschwört. Da hats dann wohl an der Taktik gehapert.

BSF hatte ich auch ein kurzes Intermezzo aber dort lag der erste Boss noch nicht. 3 x mal ein 3 Prozent wipe und Gruppe aufgelöst -.-

Ansonsten finde ich aber, dass man durchaus 1-2 etwas leichtere Heroics hätte einbauen können, wo auch mal der ein oder andere Fehler verziehen wird. ISt schon ein riesen Sprung von WOTLK zu den cata Heroes und da fällt nicht jedem die Umstellung leicht.


----------



## chrizzz0909 (12. Dezember 2010)

ahhh....wenn ich hier schon diese schönen begriffe wie "kein vergleich zu wotlk" und " richtig knackig" lese bekomm ich ein schaudern und kann es garnet abwarten endlich in 85iger heros zu gehen^^


----------



## DarkTyra (12. Dezember 2010)

War nun auch schon in ein paar Heros und muss sagen sie sind echt ne Herausforderung.
Was mich am meisten begeistert hat war der Kampf gegen Vanessa van Cleef in den todesminen und das nicht unbedingt wegen 
Des Schwierigkeitsgrads, sondern wegen dem Kampf an sich. Der bossfight is so genial.
Ich hatte echt noch nie so einen nicen bossfight. Da hat sich Blizzard echt selbst übertroffen.
TOP!


----------



## Ol@f (13. Dezember 2010)

Vor paar Tagen waren die Heros echt hart. Mittlerweile gehen sie eigentlich ziemlich gut. 
Einsteigerinis:
Vortexgipfel ist extrem einfach. Da kann nicht viel schief gehen.
BSF ist bis auf den 3. Boss auch einfach, wobei dieser ausgelassen werden kann.
Hallen des Ursprungs ist prinzipiell auch sehr einfach. Der 1. Boss könnte jedoch für "Random-Gruppen" etwas problematisch werden. Macht ihn jedoch auch einfach, wenn man TS oder ähnliches benutzt. Der Rest der Ini ist ein Witz.
Schwarzfels ist auch nicht schwer. Beim Hundeboss ist es ganz nützlich viel CC dabei zu haben, wobei der mein ich auch optional ist.

Natürlich ist das Niveau zu Wotlk-Instanzen höher und auch spaßiger, aber bis jetzt alle gut machbar. Jedenfalls ist CC auch wichtiger geworden bzw. erleichtert das Ganze enorm.


----------



## RedShirt (13. Dezember 2010)

Man kann die Heros bei den Mechaniken teilweise outgearen. War ja schon immer so.

Nach einem WE Heroics kann ich sagen: Randoms nur als DD laden, und das möglichst vermeiden.
In 2 von 3 Fällen wussten die Leute nichts von CC, haben auf "Hero! Jetzt!" nicht reagiert mehrmals, und so weiter.
Ein Graus, wenn man mal wo steht, wos drauf ankommt.

Ansonsten sind einige Bosse knifflig zu managen (1. Boss BSF z.B.), da müssen die Unterbrecher sitzen.
Ansonsten kann man viele einfach niederboxen.


----------



## Virikas (13. Dezember 2010)

Malzbart schrieb:


> *2. Boss* (Slaphide)
> 
> Hoher DMG auf den Tank - der Rest sollte keinen Schaden bekommen, wenn alles richtig gemacht wird.
> Tank und Healer immer zueinander in Line of Sight stehen damit der Tank nicht kippt.
> Sonst ähnlich leicht wie auf NH.



Ja grad das mit der LoS ist extrem nervig. Biste grad schön dabei deinen 2,2 Sekunden Heal zu casten läuft dir der Tank außer Sicht. Da hatte ich im Bossfight mehrmals meinen persönlichen Enrage 
Lag aber trotzdem First Try. Falls doch mal ein DD schaden bekommt, steht da ja nen Brunnen von mir, ansonsten kriegt hier kein DD Heilung. Ich kann einfach gar nicht zu jedem LoS stehen. 
Insgesamt aber sehr spassiger Boss 



> *3. Boss *(Ozruk)
> Tja... leider ist der Gute verbugt... und zwar sein Zauber "Elementium Bulwark". Diesen bekommt der Boss nicht immer wenn er es sollte.
> Das macht es Castern und Heilern sehr schwer den Paralyse Debuff von sich zu entfernen. -> Das ganze wird zum Glücksspiel!
> Auch muss das Movement von dem Tank sehr gut getimed sein sonst hagelt es 80-100k hits.



Jap der Bug nervt. Konnte aber mit der Mensch Rassenfähigkeit dann raus 
Es hagelt übrigens bis zu 220k Hits vom Zerschmettern. Hat der Tank dank Schutzengel überlebt 
Der Boss macht aber wirklich Laune.



Melorus schrieb:


> Bisher absolviert:
> Todesminen (Vanessa ist ein Witz)



Vanessa fand ich ziemlich hart. Hatte von den sch*** Adds auf dem Schiff immer Wieder Heilaggro. Da hat auch LoS zu den Castern und Verblasen auf CD nicht viel gebracht. Etwas ätzend war, dass die Seile gebuggt haben und uns hinterm Schiff haben fallen lassen im First Try.
Der Erfolg das Ganze in 5 Minuten zu machen ist mit aktuellem Equip IMHO nich machbar...

Mehr kann ich noch net berichten, da ausser DM Und Stonecore ich noch net mehr gesehen habe, aber was ich gesehen hab, hat absolut Spass gemacht. Mir fehlt jetzt allerdings noch nen vernünftiger CC als Priester. Fear hält net lang genug, Stille, Paralysieren und Co. aus dem Schattenbaum kannste auch knicken und Gedankenkontrolle funzt leider net immer bzw. ist als Heiler halt nicht machbar. Kann ja dann währenddessen nix heilen


----------



## AemJaY (13. Dezember 2010)

also wenn ich mir das heir alles so durchlese dann freue ich mich richtig auf diese innis.
scheinen wiederma etwas knackies gebracht zu haben.
ole ole


----------



## Michel55555 (13. Dezember 2010)

also ich hab jetzt alle heros durch...
(heal dudu)

ich denke zu den meisten bossen wurde schon was gesagt.
es gibt halt einfachere und schwere.
wenn alle sich an die taktik halten ist es meiner erfahrung nach eigentlich nur eine frage
ob der healer klarkommt oder zu schnell oom ist.

ich bin bisher echt begeistert von cata. 
das questen hat spaß gemacht und für meinen geschmack nicht zu lange gedauert...
und in den heros merke ich dass ich bei manchen bossen trotz 343er gear alles usen muss was ich so hab^^

freut euch schonmal auf die raidbosse... die hams echt in sich.
pechschwingen den ersten boss down allerdings erst nach 3 stunden tryen...

greeetz

ps: sry dass ich alle klein schreibe  hab ich mir in foren so angewöhnt


----------



## Mevalotin (13. Dezember 2010)

So ich bin jetzt frisch 85 geworden und mein Item lvl reicht auch aus um die Instanzen auf dem Heroischen Schwierigkeitsgrad zu betreten.
Welche Instanz würdet ihr denn als am Einsteiger freundlichsten beurteilen?
War gestern mal Hallen des Ursprungs und sind gnadenlos am ersten Boss gescheitert.


----------



## Dunnagh (13. Dezember 2010)

Gintaar schrieb:


> Ich war eben in Grim Batol, und das war echt heftig. Bin Feral Tank und hatte wohl das Glück in eine ganz fähige Gildengruppe gekommen zu sein.
> 
> Insgesamt waren das etwa 2 Stunden.
> 
> ...



Das ist kein Enrage, das ist ein Buff, den er bekommt, wenn die kranken (schwarzen) Typen ihn in der Addphase erreichen. 



> 2. Boss: (Der Schmiedemeister oder so)
> 
> Relativ simpel, wie auf Normal. Weglaufen im Kolbenstance, CD bei den beiden Schwertern und alle hinter ihn in der Defhaltung, da er nach vorne einen Feuerstrahl macht.



Wenn er dual blades hat: Tank dispellen!



> 3. Boss: (Der mit dem Drachen)
> 
> Absolut keine Fehlertoleranz! Die Feueradds machen 500k Schaden, wenn sie ihr Ziel erreichen. Außerdem macht der Drache ab und zu einen Atem, der den gesamten Halbraum vor ihm ausfüllt und nicht gegenheilbar ist. Er wird zwar angekündigt, kann aber gleichzeitig mit den Feueradds kommen, was zu Schwierigkeiten führen kann. Ich weiß nicht, ob er auf normal auch die Voidzone unter dem Tank macht, aber die haut auch ganz gut rein. Fazit: Keine Fehlertoleranz, ein bischen chaotisches hin- und hergelaufe. Ich sehe nicht, wie der Kampf mit besserem Gear viel leichter werden kann.



Der ist echt hart... RICHTIG. Auch der Heiler sollte nah beim Boss bleiben, damit er beim Feuer schnell hinter ihn kann. 



> 4. Boss: (Das Tentakelmonster)
> 
> Massig HP! Der Kampf dauert richtig lange und auch hier darf man keine Fehler machen. Die kleinen Zonen hinterlassen einen Debuff, der den Heiler Mana kostet, da er dispellen und gegenheilen muss, daher darf man sich von ihnen nicht treffen lassen. Direkt nach dem großen Wirbel (wie gehabt) werden hier 2 Adds statt nur einem geholt. Eins muss verlangsamt werden, während das andere schnell getötet wird. Auch das zweite Add darf die Eier nicht erreichen, sonst kommt mehr Schaden auf die Gruppe und das Mana reicht nicht. Dies ging bei uns nur, wenn ich als Tank auch mit Schaden auf den Adds gemacht habe. Dieser Kampf war auch sehr sehr schwer. Im Endeffekt hat uns der so lang verschmähte Heilbrunnen des Priesters gerettet. Hier allerdings wird es mit besserem Gear sicher wesentlich leichter, da die Adds schneller down gehen und dies zusammen mit dem Heilermana die Knackpunkte des Kampfes sind.
> 
> ...



Ansonsten alles völlig /sign. SEHR schwer, macht aber auch sauspaß. Ich find die neuen Instanzen eh toll - und ich find auch gut, dass man da kein episches Zeug hinterher geworfen bekommt. Mit Epicgear wird das wohl alles ein Witz, Erfahrung wird auch helfen. Aber im Moment: goil


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab eigentlich alle Hcs durch bis auf BSF, Verlorene Stadt und noch eine Ini wo Ich grad nicht drauf komme 

Mein Fazit ist einfach: 

*DANKE BLIZZARD !* *auf die Knie fall* 

Endlich muss man wieder Klassenfähigkeiten einsetzen (Sheeps hab Ich in Einem Jahr Lichking stellenweise nicht mal im Raid gesehen) Die Gruppe muss wieder als ganzes funktionieren. Egomanen die aufs Dmg Meter sabbern erkennt man direkt. Saulustige Events in den Inis (DM und der geile Alptraum  ) Ohne Ts sind die Inis wohl schaffbar aber Ich wollt das nicht machen. 

Ich merk es auch bei mir selber, so oft wie Ich meine Cooldowns in den Inis zünde hab Ich die nicht mal in ICC im Trash benutzt, Treu nach dem Motto "Die sind eh in 2 Sekunden tot" Repkosten farmen wegen Doofheitsfehler usw.. Ich hab vorgestern 4 Hcs gemacht. Ich war körperlich und geistig fertiger als nach einem 4 Stunden ICC Raid mitsamt Arthas Avs

Ich geh eh nur mit Gilde oder Friendlist in die Hcs rein, Nonhero tank Ich die sogar noch aber auf Hc lass Ich das dann doch lieber bleiben bei 115 k selfbuffed und 10% Dodge


Bitte Blizzard lass uns allen den Spaß und lass die Inis genau so !


----------



## Snowhawk (14. Dezember 2010)

Hab erst eine HC durch gestern mit Randoms.

Waren im TS... Heal 3x ausgewechselt (die üblichen schwarzen Schafe bei wipe-und-abhau).

Nach 5 Toden war sie absolviert.

Denke mit den üblichen 0815 Random Playern nicht mehr schaffbar.

Spielerisch als Schurke: SAP, fieser trick, kick, solar, nierenhieb, blenden... ein heidenspass die volle Unterbrecherportion zu liefern und gefährliche Mobs zu behinderen  ich liebe es ^^ Endlich kann man als Schurke wieder sehr guter Supporter sein.

Schade das die anderen Spieler das weniger mitbekommen was man da an Unterbrechungen leistet ^^ 

Gibs sowas wie das alte BÄM-Addon ein UNTERBRECH-Addon? ^^


----------



## Metadron72 (14. Dezember 2010)

recount und auf "unterbrochen" stellen. 
mach ich öfter mal, wenns mich wieder zu sehr nervt, dass der tank alles alleine ruppten darf.


----------



## computerblicker (14. Dezember 2010)

War jetzt auch schon TolVir u. BSF HC.

Beide Instanzen sind zwar knackig aber schaffbar mit ein wenig Übung.

Hab die Inis mit Leuten aus anderen guten Gilden von unserem Server gemacht, also nicht intern.

Sind gerade im Steinernen Kern...läuft soweit


----------



## Aredhel2010 (15. Dezember 2010)

Hi 

nachdem ich mühsam das Item Level für die Hero Inis hatte, kann ich jetzt voller stolz sagen, dass ich sehr viel Zeit auf dem Friedhof verbracht habe. Die Inis sind schwerer als gedacht, wenn das equip noch nicht wirklich da ist.


----------



## Lari (15. Dezember 2010)

Aredhel2010 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> nachdem ich mühsam das Item Level für die Hero Inis hatte, kann ich jetzt voller stolz sagen, dass ich sehr viel Zeit auf dem Friedhof verbracht habe. Die Inis sind schwerer als gedacht, wenn das equip noch nicht wirklich da ist.



Alle Leute, die über den Dungeonfinder in einer Hero-Instanz zusammenkommen haben das nötige Equip.
Sie sind nur nicht gut genug


----------



## RedShirt (15. Dezember 2010)

Das nötige Equip, notfalls in den Taschen.

Von dem Magier mit angelegtem Agi-Ring hab ich schon erzählt, oder? Gewandt wie ein Windhund...


----------



## Kotnik (15. Dezember 2010)

Naja, ich finde die Hero-Instanzen recht packend und dass sie mit steigendem Equip leichter werden, stimmt ja auch nur zum Teil. Vor allem missachten viele, dass man sie bis dahin ein paar Mal gesehen hat und einfach besser kennt. Übung spielt auch mit rein. Es gibt Mechaniken, die kann man mit equip auskontern und welche, da geht es nicht. punktum.

Ich finde es etwas albern, wie manche jetzt schon wieder oberwasser bekommen und rumprahlen "lo, ja ne heros sind voll easy, wtf blizz".
Schön, dann geht raiden, dann fliegt euch euer ego schon um die ohren..
Und wenn nciht, wunderbar, geht hero-raids. Freut mich für euch...^^

Naja, mir machen die heros spaß, sie sind knackig und erfordern von allen 5 gruppenmitgliedern aufmerksamkeit. Mir gefällts und ich hoffe, Blizz bleibt auf dieser Linie und nerft nix runter, weil sonst wirds nur wieder wotlk-mäßig öde und unerträglich, punkte zu farmen. Im MOment sind die Instanzen Attraktion genug und die Punkte eben eine schöne Anerkennung. In WotLK waren die Heros ja schon zu naxxzeiten notwenidges Übel, weil lahm und einfach. ( bis auf wenige, ganz wenige ausnahmen)


----------



## Janithas (15. Dezember 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Alle Leute, die über den Dungeonfinder in einer Hero-Instanz zusammenkommen haben das nötige Equip.



... auf der Bank liegen.

Grüne Items tragen und blaue Items ( am Besten anderer Rüstungsklassen) im Inventar oder auf der Bank reicht völlig um in eine Hero zu kommen. 

Wenn ich da auf Leute treffe mit 1/3 ICC Gear und 1/3 grünem Questgear müssen die mir nicht erzählen die hätten den nötigen Itemlevel...


----------



## Sinistryx (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe BSF hc und Vortexgipfel hc bisher clear (BSF hc den 3. Boss ausgelassen, mit HT/Zeitkrümmung würde er liegen, aber das war dann leider aufgrund des Setups nicht drin).

Fazit zu Vortexgipfel:

1.) Trash vor dem ersten Boss:

Nichts aufregendes. Ein Hexer/Schamane erleichtern die Sache etwas, da sie die Elemenater ccen können; ein Druide wurzelt dann noch eines der Elementare und dann werden die Mobs einzelnd runtergekloppt. EInzig die Wolkenprinzen sind relativ schwer, da sie nicht CCbar sind; da musste Fokusdamage her und alles rausgehauen werden, was ohne wirklich wichtige CDs nur ging.

2.) 1. Boss:
Da ist schon Movement im Spiel. Wer den Stürmen nciht ausweichen kann, kriegt einen fiesen Sloweffekt ab, den man tunlichst vermeiden sollte. Im Kampf werden noch lauernde Stürme gerufen, die wir aber ignoriert haben. Der Boss lag im First try.

3.) Trash vor dem zweitem Boss:
Ich hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass sich großartig ändert, im Gegensatz zu 1.)
CCen, den Drachen aus dem Brunnen ziehen und runterhauen. Ging relativ easy.

4.) 2. Boss:
Der war eine harte Nuss. Auf nh richtig simpel (ok, wie ich mich in den Wind stellen muss, begreife ich bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich, aber es funktioniert), auf hc richtig schwer. Dauerhaftes Movement ist gefragt, um den Wirbelstürmen auf der Plattform auszuweichen. Ansonsten kriegt man Schaden (der vermeidba rist!) und wird im schlimmsten Fall von der Plattform runtergeworfen.
Dazu dann noch der Windbuff/-debuff (wie auf nh). Der Tank bekommt einiges an Schaden (evtl. die Gruppe auch, wenn der Drache bei seinem Atem unglücklich steht, weil der Tank sich bewegen musste) ab, was aber heilbar ist.
Dieser Boss lag erst nach diversen Trys, als auch der Hexer kapierte, dass die Wirbelstürme gefährlich sind.

5.) Trash vor dem 3. Boss:
Hier wurde es knackig!
Hier wurde der Tempeladept zum Firsttarget, dauerhaft unterbrochen oder im CC (Mindcontrol hilft sehr viel) gehalten. Zum teil musste man die Mobs auch aus dem Magiefeld ziehen, damit sie überhaupt Schaden bekamen, was gerade bei den Castern etwas schwierig war, wenn kein silence vorhanden war. Bewährt hat sich z.T. die Methode, einen Adepten mittels Mindcontrol zu übernehmen, die Mobs draufhauen zu lassen, bis er stirbt, den tank die MObs antanken zu lassen und evtl. einen zweiten Adepten aus dem Kampf zu nehmen.
Ferner sind dort Himmelskugeln (kA ob die so wirklich hießen), die zwar wenig Life haben, aber zu 5-6. auftreten und massiven Grp-Damage machen. Hier focussen und so schnell wie möglich killen.

6.) 3. Boss:
Ein Stellungsspiel: für den Kettenblitzschlag soweit wie nur möglich auseinander, für die statische Aufladung so nach wie möglich stehen (um sie mittels Massenbannung zu entfernen). Dann noch ins Dreieck,um vor dem Aoe geschütztz zu sein. Das war es, wie auf nh. Natürlich kommt mehr Schaden rein (und es brutzelte einen DD bei dem Aoe), aber er lag im First try.

Meinung: Knackig, aber machbar! CC ist hier Mittel der Wahl, um sich vorallemdingen die Trashgruppen vor dem 3. Boss zu erleichten. Ohne Hexer/Schamane sind die Trashgruppen vor den ersten beiden Bossen ggf. schwerer, aber auch machbar. Und, ich muss das erwähnen, ohne TS gemacht (ich mag es lieber, wenn man im Ts sich absprechen kann und ja, auch in RND-Gruppen! Wie zu BC zum Teil).

Sinistryx~


----------



## Klongl (16. Dezember 2010)

also.. sage mal am anfang.. habe noch net alle beiträge gelesen...

also ich bin der meinung sind die hc´s für das jetzige eq. lvl extrem schwer... habe bisher lediglich 1 hero ( BSF) gepackt.. muss dazu sagen bin in ner fun gilde und habe nich die zeit einer raid gilde zu joinen....

ich höre oft die leute sagen..... in woltk war das ja alles viel zu leicht.... ich hatte auch dort meinen spass... natürlich gegen ende mit t10,5 + eq ist es klar das man praktisch durchrennt ... aber die jetztige situation finde ich schon krass..... einfaches beispiel...... todesminen vorm ersten boss stehen 2 mobs.. die haben unseren tank mit 130k life locker auseinander genommen... leute hauen ab nach dem 2ten mal .. wieder 40 minuten warten.. LOL blizzard ? muss sowas sein... wenn raid´s (gerade auf hc) sehr schwer sind find ich das ja ok... aber instanzen sollten auch auf hc mit rnd gruppen gut machbar sein...


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (16. Dezember 2010)

zurzeit liegt der großteil am tank und am heal ^^ 
die dds sollten einfach keine movementkrpl sein dann passt das schon ^^
und ein bissl cc ist auch nicht schlecht ^^

btw ich hasse schnappschlund das kroko in tol'vir auf hc.....
die mechanik ist da so undurchsichtig ^^
najo wenn sich alle zusammenreißen locker machbar aber rnd... pffff xDDDD


----------



## Lari (16. Dezember 2010)

Janithas schrieb:


> ... auf der Bank liegen.
> 
> Grüne Items tragen und blaue Items ( am Besten anderer Rüstungsklassen) im Inventar oder auf der Bank reicht völlig um in eine Hero zu kommen.
> 
> Wenn ich da auf Leute treffe mit 1/3 ICC Gear und 1/3 grünem Questgear müssen die mir nicht erzählen die hätten den nötigen Itemlevel...



Die Aussage hinkt vorne und hinten und überhaupt.
Ich habe normal durchgequestet bis 85, hier und da eine Instanz. Allein dadurch kam ich auf Itemlevel 325 etwa. Und der Rest bis 329 ist ein Item, aber wir waren wie gesagt schon vorher drin und haben es geschafft.
Kaum ein Spieler wird aufgrund des Itemlevels die Hero behindern, eher weil er zu wenig Schaden macht oder ganz simpel failed. Nicht wegen dem Equip.
Als wir alle mit LEvelequip in die Hero sind hat jeder DD 8k DPS gemacht, inklusive CC und Movement.
Dann bin ich Random rein, und die DDs knabberten an 5k und 7k DPS, also deutlich unter dem was möglich ist. Und das war auch der Grund, warum wir es nicht geschafft haben. Zu wenig Schaden, Heiler geht oom, tot.

Pack 5 Spieler, die es drauf haben in ne Gruppe, und die clearen die Instanz mit Itemlevel 320 im Schnitt.


----------



## Metadron72 (16. Dezember 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Pack 5 Spieler, die es drauf haben in ne Gruppe, und die clearen die Instanz mit Itemlevel 320 im Schnitt.




diese aussage hinkt noch viel mehr   klar, "pack" mal 5 spieler die es drauf haben in ner "rnd" rein...merkst was? 

schön wär, wenns schön wär


----------



## RedShirt (16. Dezember 2010)

Klongl schrieb:


> todesminen vorm ersten boss stehen 2 mobs.. die haben unseren tank mit 130k life locker auseinander genommen... leute hauen ab nach dem 2ten mal .. wieder 40 minuten warten.. LOL blizzard ? muss sowas sein... wenn raid´s (gerade auf hc) sehr schwer sind find ich das ja ok... aber instanzen sollten auch auf hc mit rnd gruppen gut machbar sein...



1. 130k sind genug. Hat der Tank seine CDs benutzt? Hat der Heiler ordentlich (Stichwort: Overheal, passende Zauber zu passender Tank-HP) geheilt? Die 2 Mobs hauen gut rein, aber das geht problemlos.

2. 40 Minuten warten -> wo ist der Fehler bei Blizzard? Wenn eine Instanz auf Woltkniveau (droppt iLevel 200) mit Items aus 3-4 Stufen (Ulduar->Pdk->Icc + 264er Vendoritems) höher bezwungen werden, ist das wohl keine Kunst. Da sind viele im Tool - "Marken farmen". Das einzuschränken ist sinnvoll.

3. Nein! Weil dort einfach blind reingerannt wird, CC egal, Bämm bämm genügt, Heiler muß jeden Fehler ausheilen. Nein! wenn die Leute an den Mobs scheitern, liegts an den Leuten, nicht an den Mobs. Punkt aus.
Wenn in BSF hc bei Boss 1 nix unterbrochen wird -> lass sie scheitern!

Ansonsten bitte um eine Loottruhe, die am Eingang spawnt, jeder kann sich bedienen, wer dann noch 1-2 Mobs hauen will, kann weiter.


----------



## Lari (16. Dezember 2010)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> diese aussage hinkt noch viel mehr  klar, "pack" mal 5 spieler die es drauf haben in ner "rnd" rein...merkst was?
> 
> schön wär, wenns schön wär



Es geht darum, dass das Equip reicht, auch bei Random-Spielern. 5 Randomspieler mit Itemschnitt 325 können die Instanz genauso clearen wie 5 Gildenspieler. Und den Schnitt hat man, wie ich oben sagte, eigentlich mit Levelgear schon fast erreicht.


----------



## Kotnik (17. Dezember 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass das Equip reicht, auch bei Random-Spielern. 5 Randomspieler mit Itemschnitt 325 können die Instanz genauso clearen wie 5 Gildenspieler. Und den Schnitt hat man, wie ich oben sagte, eigentlich mit Levelgear schon fast erreicht.



Du bist dd oder?

Solche Sätze höre ich nämlich NIE von Tanks oder Heilern.


----------



## Lari (17. Dezember 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Du bist dd oder?
> 
> Solche Sätze höre ich nämlich NIE von Tanks oder Heilern.



Ja, ein DD der vor jede Mobgruppe eine Frostfalle legt, Spells von Gegnern unterbricht und so weiter.
Und ich habe es bei uns in der Gildengruppe gesehen, dass es klappt. Ich bin so frei es auch auf alle anderen Tanks sowie Heiler zu übertragen.

Natürlich klappte es beim ersten mal nicht auf Anhieb, aber als der Heiler sich drauf eingestellt hatte gings wunderbar.


----------



## bakkax (17. Dezember 2010)

(hihi)


----------



## ScHneEroSe (17. Dezember 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Du bist dd oder?
> 
> Solche Sätze höre ich nämlich NIE von Tanks oder Heilern.



Passt schon... hab die erste ini als tank auch gildenextern per randomtool und dummyitems mit itemlevel ~323 gemacht. der Heiler hatte 320 rum und die dd's auch in dem bereich. es hat ein paar trys gebraucht, war aber absolut möglich. danach bin ich nur noch mit bekannten gegangen und auch das eq wird schnell besser, war vllt. also einfach nur glück.

davon ab ist es nicht so das die ganze last auf heiler und tank verteilt ist. auch dd's können durch vernünftiges spiel mehr als entscheidend zum erfolg beitragen.


----------



## Buschy aka Serina (17. Dezember 2010)

Malzbart schrieb:


> *3. Boss* (Steelbender)
> 
> O-M-G! Ein harter Brocken! Stackweise seine Rüstung erhitzen und DMG fahren. Bei 6-7 Stacks dann auslaufen lassen. Die Spawnenden Adds werden von Ranges Off-getankt und ausserhalb des inneren Kreisen (auf dem Gitter) kaputtgemacht. Nachdem das erledigt ist Beginnt das Spiel von vorn.





Naja warum auslaufen lassen die stacks? je mehr er hat desto mehr schaden bekommt er am anfang direkt reinziehen für 5-7 stacks dann immer jeweils einen drauf lasst den debuff auf ihm nicht auslaufen somit keine adds und der typ is freeloot. Bei dem kill von meiner grp hatte der über 20 stacks wie den seine hp runterging einfach nur lol


----------



## Virikas (17. Dezember 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Alle Leute, die über den Dungeonfinder in einer Hero-Instanz zusammenkommen haben das nötige Equip.
> Sie sind nur nicht gut genug



Das würde ich so nicht unbedingt unterschreiben. Ich hatte gestern in Tolvir die Traumbination aus 2*Shadowpriester (kein CC auf Nichthumanoide) 1*Holypriest (ich), Schami und DK Tank. Die Bosse sind nicht soo das Problem, aber die Trashgruppen waren schon teils echt knapp. Mit allen Leuten auf 329 wäre das nix geworden. Im DF kannst dir dein Wunschsetup nunmal nicht aussuchen.


----------



## Lari (17. Dezember 2010)

Gut, das habe ich nicht bedacht. Aber Schamanen Frosch müsstet ihr doch gehabt haben, oder?
Und wenn zuviel Spike-Schaden den Tank umbringt, dann übernimmt halt ein Priester einen Mob. Weniger Schaden, längerer Kampf aber durchaus geregelter.

Lasst die Fantasie spielen, in keiner Hero steht man vor einem unlösbarem Problem


----------



## jeid (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde die HC zu krass. Sicher stimmt es, dass man alles lösen kann, vorausgesetzt dass nichts verbugged ist. Wenn man es aber so sieht, und bitte korrigiert mich, falls ich das falsch sehe, sind die HCs ne Vorbereitung für die Raids. Also was EQ betrifft. Sicher muss man sich auch wieder ans Movement und cc gewöhnen, aber das ist okay. Ich muss zugeben, in Wotlk hcs bin ich als ddnbxcz66 Pala öfters mal eingepennt, wenn es was später wurde. Das ist mir in den neuen ins noch nicht passiert, weil man einfach aufpassen muss. Aber es kann nicht sein, das man 1,5 bis 2 Stunden in nur einer HC stecke, weil man EQs für Raids braucht. Und wenn es dann zum 5. wipe kommt, die ein paar Mann schon mal wieder die grp verlassen, was ja nicht immer an den "Noobs" liegt, oder an der Geduld, sonder viel mehr an der Uhrzeit. Den spielt man nur abends, von 20 bis 23 uhr hat man schon mal Wartezeit bis zu 1 Std. Dann 2 Stunden HC und Feierabend. Finde ich persönlich nicht sehr entspannend. Dann kommt aber noch dazu, das man mit einem EQ schnitt von 329 zwar in HCs reinkommt, man aber ehr Opfer ist. Wenn man also gut was reißen will steht nach dem lvln erstmal Ruf farmen für Ruf Rüstung an. Die Ini drops sind zwar okay, reichen aber nicht wirklich aus, um genung dmg für HCs zu machen. Gut, ein contend wird nicht so schnell langweilig, wenn man sich mehr anstrenge muss, aber die Rechnung geht auch nur auf, wenn man Zeit hat. Am sonnten, wenn man Abend für Abend Ruf farmt, oder in normalen Inis auf gute Drops hoff, ist man schnell frustriert. Geht mir zumindest so. Das nervt mich ziemlich. 
Aber Grundsätzlich ist das Addon gelungen. Es macht Spaß. Ich denke der Spaß kann auch für nen 2ten 85 reichen. Worauf man aber unbedingt achten muss, ist, dass der Druck aus dem Kopf kommt, mit Leuten mithalten zu müssen, die auf Grund ihrer Zeit, schon mit nem Gear von 7800 rumlaufen, und HC nur noch für Tapferkeit machen. Ich habe mir jetzt vorgenommen, so viele normale Inis wie möglich pro Abend zu machen, um ruf zu farmen, zumindest für die Fraktionen für ich keine Quests mehr habe, und dann erst wieder HC zu gehen, wenn ich alles Rufteile habe, die ich für meine Pala dd brauche. Das wird sicher noch dauern, aber dafür brauche ich meine RL nicht zu opfern. Meine Kinder, Job und so weiter sind mir da schon wichtiger. 
Eine Anmerkung zum Schluss: Es nervt derbe, das anscheinend auf jedem Realm andere Standards gelten, wenn es um cc Ziele geht. Die einen wollen Busse auf dem 3eck, die anderen auf dem Kreis und so weiter. Was im Grunde auch egal ist, aber egal ist das nur, wenn der Tank seine Sichtweise zum Besten gibt. Und am nervigsten sind dann die, die unbedingt cc ziele angreifen müssen, bzw ihre Pets nicht im griff haben. Es kann mal passieren, das man aus versehen mit drauf ballert, aber man sollte zumindest so wach sein, das man es beim 2ten versuch drauf hat. 
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch noch viel Spaß in den INIS, Hc und beim lvl in der neuen Welt.


----------



## Nexilein (18. Dezember 2010)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht unbedingt unterschreiben. Ich hatte gestern in Tolvir die Traumbination aus 2*Shadowpriester (kein CC auf Nichthumanoide) 1*Holypriest (ich), Schami und DK Tank. Die Bosse sind nicht soo das Problem, aber die Trashgruppen waren schon teils echt knapp. Mit allen Leuten auf 329 wäre das nix geworden. Im DF kannst dir dein Wunschsetup nunmal nicht aussuchen.



Sicher das es Tol'Vir war?
Unser Shadow übernimmt da immer liebend gerne einen und haut mit dem übernommen das restliche Trashpack auf fast 50%. 2 Shadows klingt da eigentlich traumhaft :-)


----------



## daturah (18. Dezember 2010)

ich finds genau richtig.
entweder euch fehlen geduld und übung oder aber ihr habt dumme rnd kollegen.

mir fehlt nur noch bsf heroic und ich bin weiß gott nicht der beste. =)
wenn ihr ts habt, ladet die rnd leute auch mal ein. ihr werdet sehen, dass es so viel besser von der hand geht.
habt geduld, schaut zur not guides und probiert!!

vergesst nicht: die werden mit besserem equip leichter.
legt nen paar bosse, holt euch besseres equip vom händler und dann läuft die party. 



*das wichtigste ist jedoch: NICHT AUFGEBEN und mimimi!!!*

wenn blizz die sache nerft, dann kann ich gleich zurück nach nordend gehen.


----------



## daturah (18. Dezember 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Sicher das es Tol'Vir war?
> Unser Shadow übernimmt da immer liebend gerne einen und haut mit dem übernommen das restliche Trashpack auf fast 50%. 2 Shadows klingt da eigentlich traumhaft :-)




ich weiß die antwort!!

die shadows wussten nicht um *Mind Control*


----------



## AlterMann66 (20. Dezember 2010)

Fazit ist das die Heros zz Unfug sind!!!

Ich hab am Abend max ne Stunde zeit wenns hoch kommt 1,5 std. In der Zeit mus die Daly Hero UND die Daly Quests zu erledigen sein. Sonst ist das Für Normalmenschen mit Kindern , Arbeit und sozialem Umfeld nicht Ziehlführend.
Ergo passen die ASAP das Level der Heros an oder der selbe effekt der grade unsere Gilde Heimsucht (immerhin über 250 Member) nämlich das sie lieben einen 2. Char hochspielen statt sich 4 std in heros zu ärgern breitet sich aus. Was dazu führt das doch die wenigsten Raidgruppen sich wieder zusammenfinden.

In Meinem direktem Umfeld haben rund 30 Leute ihren Frisch reaktivierten Account nach erreichen der lvl 85 Grenze und besagtem Hero gestresse wieder abgemeldet.
Wenn du anfang 40 bist einen anstrengenden job hast und abens mal zur entspannung was spielen wilst dann soll es auch entspannend sein und nicht Stress.
2 wochen gebe ich denen noch dann werde ich meinen Account auch stillegen un was anderes Versuchen bis Blizzard dem Druck der Casuals nachgiebt. Dumm nur wenn bis dato mir das neue besser gefällt ^^


----------



## RedShirt (20. Dezember 2010)

@AlterMann

Du brauchst doch keine Heros gehen - oder möchtest Du für Raidgear sparen?
In dem Fall kommst Du mit 1,5h am Abend für einen Raid doch nicht weit. Wozu also Valor Points sammeln?

Ansonsten dauerts halt einfach länger, bis Du "raidfertig" bist. Im dümmsten Fall meld Dich für Daily nh an, und sammle dort Justice Points. Sind einfacher, und in 1,5h sicher machbar.


----------



## AlterMann66 (20. Dezember 2010)

der Raidtermin ist was anderes. Da kann man sich im Voraus bei Frau und Kindern an einem Abend die Woche (max 2) Freimachen.
für die Vorbereitungsdaly geht das nicht.
Und mich mit daly Normalos hochzuschlafen ist noch weniger Sinnvoll. Wie gesagt in max 2 Wochen werden sie das anpassen oder finanzielle Einbußen hinnehmen ... was zur Jahresend GuV gaaaaans schlecht kommt ^^.
Also entspannt euch ^^


----------



## Mantra (20. Dezember 2010)

AlterMann66 schrieb:


> der Raidtermin ist was anderes. Da kann man sich im Voraus bei Frau und Kindern an einem Abend die Woche (max 2) Freimachen.
> für die Vorbereitungsdaly geht das nicht.
> Und mich mit daly Normalos hochzuschlafen ist noch weniger Sinnvoll. Wie gesagt in max 2 Wochen werden sie das anpassen oder finanzielle Einbußen hinnehmen ... was zur Jahresend GuV gaaaaans schlecht kommt ^^.
> Also entspannt euch ^^



Dann nutzt doch einfach die dafür vorgesehenen Raidtage, die ihr festgelegt habt, dazu mit Gildengruppen 1-2 Heroics zu machen. Dann braucht ihr halt ein wenig länger, aber wen interessierts? Da ihr Familie und nen streßigen Job habt, seid ihr wahrscheinlich schon aus rein zeittechnischen Gründen keine Hardcoregamer, die auf Progress spielen.

Und ich denke und hoffe nicht, dass Blizzard es anpasst. Endlich mal wieder ein wenig Anspruch, und mit ein wenig Gear und Erfahrung wirds später automatisch flotter. 


P.s Wer ist diese Gaaaaaans?


----------



## jeid (20. Dezember 2010)

Naja, ddie normalen Inis nerven auch. zumindest die Wartezeit. gestern hatte ich schon fast vor Freude pipi in den Augen, weil ich nur 30 min warten muste. Amsonsten gehen die normalen recht schnell. CC ziele werde anscheinend auch nicht mehr mackiert. Was dann aber total nervt, das man als dd selber zusehen muss, das man am leben bleibt. Wenn die Heile sich nur auf den Tank konzentrieren geht es, wenn se Grp mitheilen müssen, was eigentlich nötig ist, haben die schnell kein Mana mehr. Was wohl laut Blizzard an den DDs liegt, weil se zu wenig schaden machen. Nun gut, selbst heilung macht nun mal keinen schaden. Da hat Blizzard noch einiges Anhandlungbedarf. 
@ Altermann, ich muss Dir voll und ganz recht geben. Ich bin in der gleichen Situation. Familie und Job gehen auch vor. Es ist einfach nur schade, das man in Spielen wie WOW als sozial integrieter Mensch keine Chance auf Anschluss hat. WoW hat nun mal einen gewissen leistungsdruck, wenn man möglichst viel vom Spiel sehen will. Es ist auch verständlich, das Leute, die ohne Zeitlimit vor dem Rechner sitzen können, das nicht nachvollziehen können. Aber Blizzard sollte dafür die Augen öffen. 
Grundsätzlich werde ich erstmal nurnoch Ruf farmen, und Rufrüstung kaufen, um zu sehen, was man damit reißen kann. Die Zeit gebe ich Blizzard noch. Wenn sich nicht merklich an der Härte der ganzen Spielmeschanik ändert, werde ich es woll sein lassen. Dann lohnt es sich auch nicht noch Twinks hochzulvln. Alternative wäre eventuell craften oder PVP, aber für PVP muss man auch ganzschön reinklotzen um vernüpftig ausgerüstet zu sein. Sonst wird man vom Feind nur so umgerannt. Ich weis, es gibt auch Spieler, für die ist Wipe gleich Spass ist, aber diese ....
ach, das lass ich mal lieber.


----------



## jeid (20. Dezember 2010)

Anspruch?? Spielmeschaniken endecken, merken und umsetzten hat nichts mit Anspruch zu tun. Grundsätzlich scheitert die WoW Gemeinschaft am Anspruch des sozialen Gruppenverhaltens. Aber ja, wenn du da auch meinst, dann hat WoW wieder an Anspruch gewonnen, nur das Gear das auch nicht ausbügelt. Beispiele werde ích mir aber schenken, Leute die RND laufen wissen sicher was ich meine.


----------



## Metadron72 (20. Dezember 2010)

@altermann,

da wird vorerst gar nix angepasst  die ersten gruppen bomben schon die heros , also alles easy.
und wer das mit spielen nicht hinkriegt, kann doch immer noch super in den wäldern questen (das is ja das tolle an wow)


----------



## RedShirt (20. Dezember 2010)

Nerfs kommen - aber erst, wenn der Progress bei den meisten Progressgilden auf den Servern soweit ist =)

Viele geben einfach nicht auf.

Mach doch einfach die Dailies, sind 25 Stück, dauert sicher ne Ecke.
Dann kauf die Ruf-Epics.
Damit kommst schon sehr weit.

Ich hab bisher 0 Valor Points ausgegeben, und es liegen schon einige Raidbosse, ist also auch nicht unbedingt nötig, die Daily HC sklavisch zu rennen.
Glaub die 4k vom Anfang haben für das Gear soweit gereicht, hab jetzt noch zwei 333er Stück an.



> Da hat Blizzard noch einiges Anhandlungbedarf.


Blizzard kann keine Ziele "automarkieren", und einen "Zielbot für CC" halte ich für unangebracht.

Wenn man sich in Wotlk HCs nicht abgesprochen hat, ist einem nix passiert.
Tut man das in Cata Inis, kann man schonmal Repkosten farmen gehn.

Warum man jetzt, 2 Wochen nach Release, also "1h am Tag" im Raid stehen will, ist mir aber weiter unklar.
Daß eine Gilde enorm hilft, wegen Gildenvorzügen und um 5er schnell zu gehen, ist dagegen klar.

@Wipe
Wipes sind ja nicht der Grund, warum man reingeht. Aber Wipes passieren und sind nötig.
Um daraus zu lernen.

Das "Zeitlimit" war hier avisiert wird, heißt "Alles an einem Tag erledigen" ... geht nicht.
Daily HC sind wie gewünscht lang + knackig. Das war Wunsch der meisten Spieler.
Die geben Epics über Valor Points. Die braucht man aber nichtmal um NH den Content zu clearen.
Die Daily Quests für Ruf - naja, Tol Barad für Waffen oder rein für PvP-Interessierte.
Die Ruf-Dailies... kann man machen, muß aber nicht. Freiquesten in aller Ruhe, dann in nh-Dungeons Tabard tragen.

Ah, ich vergaß, ich hatte zu Start Cata ein paar Tage Urlaub, arbeite aber mittlerweile wieder =) hab ein paarmal auch keine Daily HC aus Zeitgründen gemacht, aber das macht nix


----------



## Metadron72 (20. Dezember 2010)

jeid schrieb:


> Familie und Job gehen auch vor. Es ist einfach nur schade, das man in Spielen wie WOW als sozial integrieter Mensch keine Chance auf Anschluss hat. WoW hat nun mal einen gewissen leistungsdruck, wenn man möglichst viel vom Spiel sehen will. Es ist auch verständlich, das Leute, die ohne Zeitlimit vor dem Rechner sitzen können, das nicht nachvollziehen können.



son blödsinn hab ich schon lang nicht gelesen, plan deine zeit besser oder spiel "effektiver". ich habe sowohl famiele, wie auch einen beruf und kriege das prima hin.
man hat keinen anschluss an die hardcore gilden, das is aber auch schon alles !


----------



## Mantra (20. Dezember 2010)

jeid schrieb:


> Anspruch?? Spielmeschaniken endecken, merken und umsetzten hat nichts mit Anspruch zu tun. Grundsätzlich scheitert die WoW Gemeinschaft am Anspruch des sozialen Gruppenverhaltens.



Und was kann Blizzard dafür? Soll Blizzard nun die Instanzen leichter machen, nur weil es Spieler gibt die soziale Krüppel sind? Sorry, wenn du mit der Community nicht zurecht kommst und deswegen laschen Content haben willst, spiel nen offline-Spiel. 





jeid schrieb:


> #
> 
> Aber ja, wenn du da auch meinst, dann hat WoW wieder an Anspruch gewonnen, nur das Gear das auch nicht ausbügelt. Beispiele werde ích mir aber schenken, Leute die RND laufen wissen sicher was ich meine.



Schon schlimm genug, dass Gear in WotLK das getan hat, oder meinst du nicht?


----------



## Norua (20. Dezember 2010)

noch ein Fazit vom Wochenende (Bärtank Item~342)

Mit Gildengruppen isses echt einfach egal welche Hero sogar nur mit 1 CC

Bei rnds ist es eh wie Glücksspiel:
Manchmal verliert man und manchmal gewinnen die anderen

In meiner ersten Hero war ich der rnd in einer Gildengruppe von Deathmines Hero

Alle Bosse (sogar Knurrreißer) Firsttry

Es gibt also auch außnahmen wenn man das Glück oder Pech hat und in eine Gildengruppe kommz


----------



## Sir Monty (20. Dezember 2010)

sign Norua...

Die Rnd können echt spass machen, ich hatte ne grp mit wir - ohne irgendwelche guides und so - nach 2 Std. durch waren, und wir waren in der Zeit "Freunde" geworden, schad enur das man meistens über Rnd-Grps mit fremden Servern spielet als keine Möglichkeit die Leute in FLs zu packen und wieder mal zu Treffen.

IN Gildengrps. is es lustig, waren gestern in der Uldum Ini mit den 7 Bossen (Name grad entfallen) mit einem externen Heiler...und es war einfach lustig wieder mal zu spielen und net nur ----

Reinrennen- 2 sec (wenn überhaupt) warten und Bomben

Icgh find die neune Heros gelungen, sind ne Herausforderung (noch) und machen spass.


----------



## Nexilein (20. Dezember 2010)

jeid schrieb:


> @ Altermann, ich muss Dir voll und ganz recht geben. Ich bin in der gleichen Situation. Familie und Job gehen auch vor. Es ist einfach nur schade, das man in Spielen wie WOW als sozial integrieter Mensch keine Chance auf Anschluss hat. *WoW hat nun mal einen gewissen leistungsdruck, wenn man möglichst viel vom Spiel sehen will*. Es ist auch verständlich, das Leute, die ohne Zeitlimit vor dem Rechner sitzen können, das nicht nachvollziehen können. Aber Blizzard sollte dafür die Augen öffen.



Sorry, aber das ist Blödsinn.
Wenn beim Spielen Druck entsteht, dann machen ihn sich die Spieler selbst.
Es gab in WoW bisher 3 Raidinstanzen die man mit einer Spielzeit von 5 Stunden pro Woche oder weniger wahrscheinlich nicht zu Gesicht bekommen hat. Auf die konnte man aber auch gut verzichten, denn man hatte dann sicherlich noch genug anderen Content.

Und die Argumentation bezüglich "sozial integrierter" Menschen ist ja mal komplett paradox.
Es hat sich mir noch nie erschlossen, warum man mit ordentlichem Job und Familie nicht in der Lage sein sollte seine Freizeit zu planen. 
Ganz im Gegenteil: Was für wahnsinnig tolle und fordernde Jobs habt ihr denn bitte, wenn euer Zeitmanagement schon bei 3 Stunden PC-Spielen in der Woche versagt...


----------



## AlterMann66 (20. Dezember 2010)

Fazit ist das jede hero die Länger wie 45 min dauert ein Fail ist!!

Natürlich binn ich und rund 40% der Spielergemeinde einfach nur schlecht, inkompetend und beherschen ihre Klasse nicht. Auserem ist es Klar das Noobs wie der Durchschittszocker es nicht wagen dürfen das Spielerlebnis für die Könner zu schmälern ^^ dennoch sind genau diese es die das geld bringen. Alle kindischen Pets kaufen, ihren Char alle Naselang einer anderen rassse zuordnen usw. DAS ist das schlagende Argument. Mein Neffe der Noch Schüler ist findet auch das die Heros so gut sind wie sie sind aber warten wirs ab http://blue.mmo-champion.com/topic/144361/kinda-wish-blizz-realized-what-they-had


----------



## RedShirt (20. Dezember 2010)

Warte bis T12.

Dann sind Heros in 45 Min < auch von Einstiegs 85ern schaffbar.

Ich bin in 45 min btw in ner Gildengrp auch durch die Instanz, außer evtl Deadmines mit dem Event und den Wartezeiten.

Keiner hat Dich hier btw. als inkompetent o.ä. bezeichnet.

Wenn Du mit dem Geldargument kommst, dann ist das ein Totschlagargument.
Obwohl, für 5 Euro eine Lootkiste einer Instanz, direkt und ohne Gruppe - das würde sicher gekauft werden.

Geld ist kein Argument. Warte einfach, die Nerfs kommen. Wie in Wotlk, so auch in Cata.
Mit 264er lila gegen Marken sind Inis, wo ein 200er lila am Ende droppt, natürlich sehr entspannend.   
Wir haben jetzt 346 blau in Heros, und 333er aus nh - kaufbar sind mit nh Marken 346er Items.
Also man müsste (!) garnicht in Heros, um 346er Gear zu bekommen.

Warum also Dein Streß?


----------



## Davax (20. Dezember 2010)

Also ich finde es toll wie es jetzt ist..
Sollte so bleiben aber nerfs kommen bestimmt wegen dem ganzen mimimi...

Eq zu haben soll etwas besonderes bleiben!


----------



## Nexilein (20. Dezember 2010)

AlterMann66 schrieb:


> Fazit ist das jede hero die Länger *als* 45 min dauert ein Fail ist!!
> 
> Natürlich binn ich und rund 40% der Spielergemeinde einfach nur schlecht, inkompetend und beherschen ihre Klasse nicht. Auserem ist es Klar das Noobs wie der Durchschittszocker es nicht wagen dürfen das Spielerlebnis für die Könner zu schmälern ^^ dennoch sind genau diese es die das geld bringen.



Fakt ist, dass man auch die 85er Heros in 45 minuten durchspielen kann. Man muss sich dafür aber das richtige Equip besorgen. Z.B. in normalen Instanzen, durch Berufe oder durch Ruf. Das dauert seine Zeit, ist aber durchaus auch für Spieler mit unregelmäßiger/knapper Spielzeit machbar.

Was du schreibst bedeutet übersetzt folgendes:

Dir sind normale Instanzen zu langweilig.
Deshalb willst du möglichst schnell heroische Instanzen spielen.
Die heroischen Instanzen sollen sich aber so spielen wie die Normalen.
Herlichen Glückwunsch: Geh in eine normale Instanz, mal dir einen Totenkopf auf den Monitor, und dann sei zufrieden.

Im übrigen stimmen sicher nicht 40% der Spielerschaft deinen wirren Thesen zu. In meiner Gilde gibt es eine Menge Spieler mit wenig Zeit, aber sie spielen das Spiel trotzdem gerne, kommen nach und nach im Content vorwärts, und werden dabei auch von anderen aus der Gilde unterstützt.
Es würde aber keiner auf die Idee kommen 2 Wochen nach dem Release durch jede 85er Hero rennen zu müssen; denn jeder weiß, dass sie das noch früh genug tun werden.


----------



## Rikkui (20. Dezember 2010)

Is das normal das die Hero waffen aussehn als wären die aus Flammenschlund?
Das einziege was mich nervt sind die wartezeiten um in einen Dungeon zu gehn sonst is ok 
Werden von patch zu patch länger


----------



## Progamer13332 (20. Dezember 2010)

find den schwierigkeitsgrad ganz gut, erfolge sind aber teilweise sehr gruppensetupabhängig


----------



## Anglus (20. Dezember 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Alle Leute, die über den Dungeonfinder in einer Hero-Instanz zusammenkommen haben das nötige Equip.
> Sie sind nur nicht gut genug



So ein Quatsch.Das sind die mindest Anforderungen um da überhaupt ne chance drin zu haben mehr nicht.Aber halt untere Grenze.Also schieb es nicht auf die spieler.


----------



## AlterMann66 (20. Dezember 2010)

Wobei ich die Idee mit dem Itemstore schon nett fänd ^^

Meine gören fressen jeden Monat Unsummen an Balettschule, Reitschule, Musikschule und was weis ich. Die Rechungen bekomme ich immer nur zum Unterschreiben ^^
Da Dürfte sich Papa auch mal 100€ für SEIN Hobby gönnen ^^
dan wäre das T11 Thema schnel rum ^^


----------



## Virikas (20. Dezember 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Sicher das es Tol'Vir war?
> Unser Shadow übernimmt da immer liebend gerne einen und haut mit dem übernommen das restliche Trashpack auf fast 50%. 2 Shadows klingt da eigentlich traumhaft :-)



Ich will jetzt nicht ausschliessen, dass es nicht Tolvir war.. Komm bei den Uldum Instanzen gern noch durcheinander mit dem Namen 




daturah schrieb:


> ich weiß die antwort!!die shadows wussten nicht um *Mind Control*



You read my posting? rly?
Scheinbar nicht, sonst hättest du den Punkt "kein CC bei Nichthumanoiden Zielen" gesehen. Ich spiel selbst Priester und MC durch die Gegend, wenn ich kann 




AlterMann66 schrieb:


> Ich hab am Abend max ne Stunde zeit wenns hoch kommt 1,5 std. In der Zeit mus die Daly Hero UND die Daly Quests zu erledigen sein. Sonst ist das Für Normalmenschen mit Kindern , Arbeit und sozialem Umfeld nicht Ziehlführend.



Definiere zielführend... Nur weil du ~2,5 wochen nach Addon Release noch nicht raidfähig bist (wie übrigens diverse andere Leute auch, was absolut ok und richtig ist!)? Sorry, entweder will ich etwas (~iLvl, ePeen, raidfähiges Equip, whatever) in einer bestimmten Zeit erreichen, dann muss ich entsprechend Zeit investieren oder ich will nur eine bestimmte Menge Zeit investieren, muss dafür aber bis zur Zielerreichung eben länger dran arbeiten.
Ist nichts anderes wie ein Haus zu bauen. Entweder ich hab 100 Leute, die je 10 Stunden arbeiten damit das Ding schnell fertig wird oder ich hab einen der 1000 stunden arbeitet, weil ich möglichst wenig bezahlen will.



> Wenn du anfang 40 bist einen anstrengenden job hast und abens mal zur entspannung was spielen wilst dann soll es auch entspannend sein und nicht Stress.



Der einzige Stress der hier existiert ist der, den du dir selbst machst, weil du dir Ziele gesteckt hast, die du mit dem Zur Verfügung stehenden Zeitkontingent nicht in dem Zeitrahmen erfüllen kannst, den du dir gesteckt hast. Nicht das Spiel ist Schuld, dass du Stress beim Spielen hast, sondern du bist Schuld, weil du dich von deinen(!) (falschen / unerreichbaren) Zielvorstellungen stressen lässt.



> 2 wochen gebe ich denen noch dann werde ich meinen Account auch stillegen un was anderes Versuchen bis Blizzard dem Druck der Casuals nachgiebt.



Sorry mit deinen Vorstellungen von dem was du in WoW (scheinbar) erreichen willst, bist du kein Casual mehr. Hört doch endlich mal auf den Begriff Casual zu vergewaltigen. Ein Casual ist ein Gelegenheitsspieler, der wenn er mal Zeit und Lust hat ins Spiel schaut. Das für diesen Spielertypus aktuell noch gar kein Raidcontent erreichbar sein kann ist doch nur logisch und vollkommen in Ordnung!



jeid schrieb:


> Naja, ddie normalen Inis nerven auch. zumindest die Wartezeit.



Davon abgesehen, dass einige Absätze der Lesbarkeit deiner Textwand deutlich helfen würden: Wartezeit? Was für ne Wartezeit?
/g brauch noch 2 DDs, und n Tank für Daily Random. Wer will?
Dauert ~30 Sekunden.

Ach.. du hast keine Gilde, die gern mit DIR zusammen in ne Ini gehen will? Tja bad luck, geh offline nen Singleplayer RPG spielen, möglicherweise ist das besser für dich geeignet?



> @ Altermann, ich muss Dir voll und ganz recht geben. Ich bin in der gleichen Situation. Familie und Job gehen auch vor. Es ist einfach nur schade, das man in Spielen wie WOW als sozial integrieter Mensch keine Chance auf Anschluss hat. WoW hat nun mal einen gewissen leistungsdruck, wenn man möglichst viel vom Spiel sehen will. Es ist auch verständlich, das Leute, die ohne Zeitlimit vor dem Rechner sitzen können, das nicht nachvollziehen können. Aber Blizzard sollte dafür die Augen öffen.



Als sozial integrierter Mensch hast du auch in deinem lokalen Fussballverein keine Chance mehr als Kreisliga zu spielen. Jammert da jemand drüber? Nein.. Hat man als Kreisligaspieler trotzdem Spass? JA!
Davon abgesehen: Ich schieb zur Zeit 48h Woche zzgl. 24/7 Rufbereitschaft und bin mittlerweile raidfähig equiped. Ja, ich hab mir ne Woche Urlaub genommen zum Release. So wie sich ein Kollege von mir ne Woche Urlaub genommen hat um ausgewählte Spiele der letzten Fussball WM live vor Ort sehen zu können.



AlterMann66 schrieb:


> Fazit ist das jede hero die Länger wie 45 min dauert ein Fail ist!!



1. Definierst das sicher nicht du alleine. Das einzige was du sagen könntest, wäre, dass du der Meinung bist, dass höchstens 45 Minuten für eine Hero ausreichen.
2. Allein aufgrund deiner Schreibweise nehm ich dir deine Aussage von vorher "[..] Anfang 40 mit Familie und Job[...]" nicht mehr ab.
3. Mit einer vernünftigen Gruppe die sauber zusammenspielt, keine großen Bosserklärungen benötigt, dauert mit Ausnahme von DM Hero und evtl. Schattenfang Hero keine Hero länger als 45minuten (+/- 10min). Das man das Random nicht erwarten kann, wo sich im Regelfall keiner kennt, jeder erstmal auf den anderen einstellen muss und jede Arbeitsgruppe egal ob im RL oder in WoW erstmal etwas braucht um warmzulaufen ist vollkommen normal. Das dadurch Random Heroes länger dauern als mit einer eingespielten, aber ansonsten gleich equipten Truppe, ist auch logisch. Aber auch hier gilt daher:
4. Such dir ne Gilde / Stammgruppe, umgehe damit DF Wartezeite und spiele mit Leuten mit denen du sowieso gern zusammenspielst (falls nicht: Falsche Gilde / Stammgruppe). Fertig ist der Lachs. Allein schon um die eigenen Tanks und Heiler untereinander einzustimmen brauchst das für nan vernünftigen Raid sowieso. 



> Natürlich binn ich und rund 40% der Spielergemeinde einfach nur schlecht, inkompetend und beherschen ihre Klasse nicht. Auserem ist es Klar das Noobs wie der Durchschittszocker es nicht wagen dürfen das Spielerlebnis für die Könner zu schmälern



Obs nun genau 40% sind, wage ich nicht zu beurteilen, bin aber gespannt, wo deine Zahlen herkommen 
Das Problem ist, dass du und viel zu viele andere Leute erwarten, dass Ihnen per Dungeon Finder eine Gruppe zugewürfelt wird, die genauso perfekt zusammenspielt wie meine Gildengruppe und ich, die wir seit nunmehr 2 Jahren gemeinsam Leveln, Inis gehen, Raiden gehen?
Das wird niemals passieren, ist einfach nicht möglich. Random Ini / Raid zu gehen ist nunmal Glückssache. Das heisst nicht, dass alle im DF grundsätzlich schlecht sind, sondern nur, dass eine Random Gruppe aus ihrem Setup niemals dasselbe rausholen kann, wie es eine eingespielte Truppe könnte.

Kommt doch einfach mal von dem Trip runter WoW als Singleplayerspiel zu spielen und zu erwarten, dass euch Hilfsmittel wie der DF fertige Tank/Heil/DD Bots liefert, die gefällgst die Klappe halten. 

Ich kann das nur immer wieder betonen MMoRPG - Massive *MULTIPLAYER* online role Playing Game.
Wer trotzdem allein ohne Stamm/Gilde rumrennen möchte hat mittlerweile die Möglichkeiten dies zu tun, muss aber nunmal Abstriche hinnehmen.
Seit froh, dass ihr die Möglichkeiten habt zu Classic Zeiten ging (raid/instanztechnisch) so gut wie gar nichts ohne Gilde.


----------



## AlterMann66 (20. Dezember 2010)

Sach mal Langsuir arbeitest du für Blizzard oder Vivendi ???
einen solchen Eifer kann man ja nur als Berufliche Hingabe betrachten ??
du siehst mich beeindruckt .. erschockt über das maß an hörigkeit aber beeindruckt.
Das letzte mal da ich eine soche flammende Rede gehört habe hat ein Vertreter des Hessischen Innenministeriums den Bauern der Umgebung den Bau einer Umgehung zu verkaufen versucht.

Aber zurück zum Thema ^^

Ich habe es Geschaft als Lvl 60 mit Meinen Einschränkungen alles bis AQ 40 Glotzauge zu legen.
In BC auch den Tuckenbelf getötet (für ilidan hats nicht gereicht ^^)
Und in WotLK hat mir der Gute Blondiprinz auch den A.... versohlt. Also erzähle mir nichts von mangelndem Eifer ^^
Aber es ist Tatsache das rund 30 der Weggefährten von Damals die auch schon das alles Durchhaben schlicht Gefrustet zu AoC gewechselt sind.
Leute wie Ich die schon seit der Alpha der Classic zeit spielen (Jaaa ich kenne noch den Blackrock als 15 Mann Raid^^) wegen ihrer Bekannten spielen ist war, wenn die aber gehen aus besagten Gründen ist was Falsch .
Um dich zu Behruhigen..... Meiner Meinung nach Falsch ^^


----------



## Virikas (20. Dezember 2010)

AlterMann66 schrieb:


> Sach mal Langsuir arbeitest du für Blizzard oder Vivendi ???



Nein weder noch. Bezahlung und Standort Irland haben mir nicht zugesagt.



> einen solchen Eifer kann man ja nur als Berufliche Hingabe betrachten ??
> du siehst mich beeindruckt .. erschockt über das maß an hörigkeit aber beeindruckt.



Soso mit einer Situation absolut zufrieden zu sein, ist also Hörigkeit? 
Stell dir vor, ich bin mit der Ist Situation Cata zu 100% Zufrieden, weil es meinem persönlichen Spielerlebnis, der Zeit die ich zu investieren bereit bin und dem Umgang mit meinen Gildies nunmal perfekt entspricht. Was will ich mehr?



> Und in WotLK hat mir der Gute Blondiprinz auch den A.... versohlt. Also erzähle mir nichts von mangelndem Eifer ^^



Es ging nicht um Eifer, sondern um die Tatsache, dass du Zielvorstellungen hast, die du nicht erfüllen kannst. Das frustet dich. Liegt aber net am Spiel sondern nur an dir. Ist schliesslich nur ein Hobby.



> Aber es ist Tatsache das rund 30 der Weggefährten von Damals die auch schon das alles Durchhaben schlicht Gefrustet zu AoC gewechselt sind.



Sorry, aber Reisende soll man net aufhalten. Komischerweise sagen alle Umfragen der versch. WoW Sites, dass das Gro der Spieler mit Cata gut bis sehr gut zufrieden ist.
Du fällst durchs Raster. Kann passieren, man kann es nunmal nicht jedem Recht machen.


----------



## gringal (21. Dezember 2010)

alle heros down easy nur noch am farmen für gilden punkte sonst sind die raids jez dran


----------



## Lari (21. Dezember 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch.Das sind die mindest Anforderungen um da überhaupt ne chance drin zu haben mehr nicht.Aber halt untere Grenze.Also schieb es nicht auf die spieler.



Und das ist falsch. Wir haben Blackrock und die Todesminen, wie ich schon öfters gesagt habe, mit einem Gruppen Itemschnitt von 324 etwa Donnerstags nach Release gecleared. Die Instanzen sind also vorher machbar, weswegen failende Gruppen im Dungeonfinder ausschließlich auf die Spieler zurückzuführen sind, mal von richtig blöden Combos abgesehen.
Beispiel gestern: Gilde im TS wiped und wiped in Grim Batol an dem Boss mit den Feuerelementaren, 2 Random DDs (Dungeonfinder und so) dabei. Die sind immer an den Elementaren geplatzt. Irgendwann haben die zwei geleaved, ich und ein anderer Gildie dazugekommen, bumm, First Try. Woran lags? Am Equip?  Also raiden gehen wir heute das erste mal, so berauschend ist mein Equip also auch noch nicht


----------



## Metadron72 (21. Dezember 2010)

AlterMann66 schrieb:


> Ich habe es Geschaft als Lvl 60 mit Meinen Einschränkungen alles bis AQ 40 Glotzauge zu legen.
> In BC auch den Tuckenbelf getötet (für ilidan hats nicht gereicht ^^)



aber ne hero kriegst nicht hin oO alles klar, hab ich nur das gefühl oder möchtest du einfach weiter dem rest der welt, deine meinung kund tun.
falls dem so ist, wir habens vernommen und ich würd dir auch aoc ans herz legen, soll nen tolles game sein .-)


----------



## Dabow (21. Dezember 2010)

Endlich wieder CC in Heros ! Find ich wirklich klasse ... aber : Meiner Meinung nach, gibt es zu viel Trash ! Man sollte mind. 30-40 % des Trashs wegnehmen ! Nicht nur um das ganze zu beschleunigen, sondern auch um dem ganzen nicht den Spaß zu nehmen. Denn der Trash drückt meine Stimmung schon enorm ! ...

Bosse find ich wirklich klasse ( Ich tanken )

Schöne Phasen und nette Attacken

Fazit : Mir gefallen die neuen Heros wirklich gut, allerdings sollte man den Trash ein wenig reduzieren.


----------



## Bloodflowers (21. Dezember 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch.Das sind die mindest Anforderungen um da überhaupt ne chance drin zu haben mehr nicht.Aber halt untere Grenze.Also schieb es nicht auf die spieler.



Ja es sind die Mindestanforderungen. Trotzdem kam ich als Heiler und meiner Gildengruppe auch mit dem Equip recht gut durch. Es liegt natürlich am Spieler selbst oder auch an dessen Mitspielern


----------



## RedShirt (21. Dezember 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> aber : Meiner Meinung nach, gibt es zu viel Trash ! Man sollte mind. 30-40 % des Trashs wegnehmen !



Nene, passt schon. Die droppen Epics  zumindest gelegentlich.

In Grim Batol hab ich gecleart, ohne von den Drachen zu wissen, das war etwas zuviel. Mit Drachen ists ja leicht.

Sobald alle 359 epic haben (in 1-2 patches), zieht man die eh zusammen und bombt sie weg


----------



## Metadron72 (21. Dezember 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Nene, passt schon. Die droppen Epics  zumindest gelegentlich.
> 
> In Grim Batol hab ich gecleart, ohne von den Drachen zu wissen, das war etwas zuviel. Mit Drachen ists ja leicht.
> 
> Sobald alle 359 epic haben (in 1-2 patches), zieht man die eh zusammen und bombt sie weg




/sign und ich hätte sonst den schicken epic umhang auch nich


----------



## Namir (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich muss Langsuir im grossen und ganzen zustimmen. Ich finde die Heros wurden inzwischen wieder zu einer Gruppenaufgabe und die Kommunikation unter den Spielern nimmt wieder zu, was mich sehr freut.
Ich selber hab inzwischen raidfähiges Equip, aber ich nehms ganz ruhig - ich gehe weiterhin hc's und nhc's mit meinen Gildenkumpanen und irgendwann fangen wir dann mit dem Raiden an. Ich muss zugeben, dass gewisse halt einfach mehr Zeit in das Spiel investieren (können) und somit im Content weiter fortgeschritten sind. Diese werden wohl auch im nächsten Monat dann Nefarian legen und mit der heroischen Variante des Raids anfangen. Die Bosse werden aber noch ein Jahr da rumstehen bis der nächste grosse Patch mit neuen Raids kommt.
Jetzt ist die Frage an alle 40-jährigen mit Familie und Job und auch sonst jeder, der sein RL bevorzugt und nicht mal 4-5 h am Abend raiden will: Wollt ihr wirklich zu den ersten paar Gruppen gehören, die die Raids schaffen?
Wenn ja, was qulifiziert euch besser für die Aufgabe als alle anderen? Ich meine die werden auch Familien haben und nicht so viel Zeit investieren wollen, wieso solltet ihr vor denen am "Ziel" sein. Und was ist mit den Leuten, die halt 1 h mehr am Tag für das Spiel investieren, oder halt 2 h mehr ... wo sollen die stehen? Hinter euch?
Die Rechnung geht mir irgendwie nicht so auf!
Meine persönliche Meinung an alle Spieler, die nur dann glücklich sind, wenn sie hochstehende Raidbosse umhauen können und sonst alles schlecht ist: hört auf mit WoW, sucht euch ein Ballergame da geht es nur um's töten, denn WoW beinhaltet vieles vieles mehr als das Töten von Raidbossen und das damit verbundene Protzen.

Grüsse Namir


----------



## jeid (21. Dezember 2010)

Tjo, RedShirt, da du Zitate einfach aus dem zusammenhang reist und kommentierst, muss ich mich zu erläuterung selber zitieren:





jeid schrieb:


> Wenn die Heile sich nur auf den Tank konzentrieren geht es, wenn se Grp mitheilen müssen, was eigentlich nötig ist, haben die schnell kein Mana mehr. Was wohl laut Blizzard an den DDs liegt, weil se zu wenig schaden machen. Nun gut, selbst Heilung macht nun mal keinen schaden. Da hat Blizzard noch einiges An Handlungsbedarf.




Es ging bei dem Handlungsbedarf um die Heilerprobleme. Ich hatte zu WotLK meine Schami auch als heiler gespielt, Manaprobs kannte ich da nicht. Vielleicht hatte ich auch immer das Glück dicke Tanks in der Gruppe gehabt zu haben. Aber wer weis. Ich weis aber, das viele Heiler beklagen, dass das Mana zu schnell weg ist. Vielleicht liegt es da auch nur am EQ, aber es nervt enorm. Ich kann zumindest verstehen, das mache Heiler nicht mehr zufrieden sind. 

Was das cc brechen betrieft, das ein Fehler der Spieler, die nicht aufmerksam sind. 





Metadron72 schrieb:


> son blödsinn hab ich schon lang nicht gelesen, plan deine zeit besser oder spiel "effektiver". ich habe sowohl famiele, wie auch einen beruf und kriege das prima hin.
> man hat keinen anschluss an die hardcore gilden, das is aber auch schon alles!





Wow, du Superheld. Kann es sein das du dich nur um deinen Job und dein Spiel kümmerst, und den Rest mach deine Bessere Hälfte? Zumindest scheinen deine Kinder aus einem Gewissen alter raus zu sein, sonst wäre dir Bewusst, das man mit kleinen Kindern und ein Baby nichts wirklich planen kann. Man hat höchstens einen Zeitrammen. Na gut, das hatte ich auch nicht erwähnt. Sicher könnte ich auch meiner Frau sagen: Juckt mich nicht, Abend zocke ich, da sind die Kinder dein Problem! Aber so bin ich nicht, den auch ich wollte die Kinder. Aber Leute mit so einer Einstellung sind es auch, über die man sich fast jeden Tag aufregen kann, weil die genau so spielen.





Mantra schrieb:


> Und was kann Blizzard dafür? Soll Blizzard nun die Instanzen leichter machen, nur weil es Spieler gibt die soziale Krüppel sind? Sorry, wenn du mit der Community nicht zu Recht kommst und deswegen laschen Content haben willst, spiel nen offline-Spiel.





Hmm, Interessant. Sicher kann Blizzard nichts für die Assis, die gibt es außerdem in jedem Spiel, halt nur nicht so viele. Aber davon abgesehen hat kein anderes Spiel so viele Abonnenten. Aber für den Anspruch kann Blizzard was. Anspruch hat WOW nun mal nicht. Das was heute als Anspruch gewertet wird, wird mit höherem Gear verflogen sein. Dann sind wir wieder da, wo wir bei WotLK zuletzt waren. Ich finde es schade, das es so viele Spieler gibt, die das nicht rallen, sich aber trotzdem für so toll halten. Ich Spiele übrigens schon seit Jahren MMOs. Sogar Flyff hat mehr Anspruch als WOW, aber ne weit aus beschissenere Grafik. Ich hatte seit der Beta DAoc gespielt, und glaub mir, das hat Anspruch. Deshalb sind auch viele von Daoc zu wow gewechselt, weil se einfach zu dumm waren. Trieft nicht auf alle zu, das möchte ich betonen. Es sind ber auch viele wieder zurückgegangen, weil wow se einfach gelangweilt hatte.Ich spiele WoW eben weil es so einfach ist, und weil Freunde und Familie auch wow spielen. 

Ich spiele mittlerweile auch gerne, aber trotzdem stören mich die erwähnten Dinge und ich muss immer wieder feststellen, dass ich das nicht alleine so sehe.



Nexilein schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Blödsinn.
> Wenn beim Spielen Druck entsteht, dann machen ihn sich die Spieler selbst.
> Es gab in WoW bisher 3 Raidinstanzen die man mit einer Spielzeit von 5 Stunden pro Woche oder weniger wahrscheinlich nicht zu Gesicht bekommen hat. Auf die konnte man aber auch gut verzichten, denn man hatte dann sicherlich noch genug anderen Content.
> 
> ...







Der Druck fängt schon da an, wo es im Chat heist: Suchen DD und Heiler, GS xyz ist Vorraussetzung.  Viele Gilden spielen auch nach dem Prinzip. Wenn Du und deine Gilde ne Ausnahme ist, kann ich nur gratulieren. Ich sage ja nicht, dass ich den Druck habe, ich möchte allerdings schon etwas erreichen. Leute die das nicht wollen, haben, so denke ich ihre Berufung als Crafter gefunden. Wenn man alles mal gesehen haben will muss man gas geben, weil sonst die Comunity davon zieht. Jetzt erlebt man schon in den normalen inis, das gefragt wird, ob alles Bosse oder Schnelldurchlauf. Zum Ruffarmen ist das schon doof. Wenn die Mehrheit schnell durch will, hängt man da, wenn man am Abend nur eine ini Schaft. Okay, Blizzard kann denke ich auch nichts für die lange Wartezeit. Die wird ja schon immer kürzer, weil immer mehr in den 85ger bereicht kommen. 

Aber erklär mir mal, was du mit 3 Stunden in der Woche schaffen willst? Bzw. Was ist daran entspannend, wenn man die Zeit rushen muss, und ein Maximum an Effektivität zu erreichen?



Okay, auch 5 Stunde in der Woche, für Raidinis ist nicht viel. Aber der Aufwand um da hin zu kommen, ist enorm, und wenn man nur 5 stunden in der Woche Vorbereitung hat, wird man zum nächsten Addon erst den End Content sehen, falls man dann noch Leute dafür findet. 



Was den job betrieft, toll wen du einen hast, bei dem du immer pünktlich den Bleistift fallen lassen kannst. Soll es ja tatsächlich noch geben. Aber die meisten Jobs bitten diesen Vorzug nicht. Aber davon abgesehen, ist es nach Feierabend die Familie die mich fordert. Meine Kinder finden es nicht so spannend, wenn ich denen Sagen muss, das ich keine Zeit für sie habe, weil ich WOW spiele. Also gehe ich erst an den PC wenn die Kinds im Bett sind. Und dann fordert meine Frau meine Aufmerksamkeit. Dabei geht es um unser Baby. 

Aber weist du was ich vermute? Viele merken nicht mehr, wie viel Stunden sie am PC sitzen. Und meinen deshalb. Och das schafft man locker an einem Abend. Es ist ein Fehler anzunehmen dass ein Abend von 17 bis 5:30 geht. 





Langsuir schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, dass einige Absätze der Lesbarkeit deiner Textwand deutlich helfen würden: Wartezeit? Was für ne Wartezeit?
> /g brauch noch 2 DDs, und n Tank für Daily Random. Wer will?
> Dauert ~30 Sekunden.
> 
> Ach.. du hast keine Gilde, die gern mit DIR zusammen in ne Ini gehen will? Tja bad luck, geh offline nen Singleplayer RPG spielen, möglicherweise ist das besser für dich geeignet?





Hast Rech, Absätze helfen. 

Ich bin in einer großen Gilde, und selbst da dauert es länger als 30 sec. Bis ne grp steht. HC dailys werde bevorzug nur mit dicken EQ gemacht. 329 schnitt reicht nicht wirklich. Und das hat nichts mit der Gilde zu tun. Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, inis können so augesetzt werden, das die Schwierigkeit sich an das Item lvl anpasst. In Daoc konnte man sogar, wenn man es drauf hatte alleine nen Ini kloppen, weil die Mobs dem lvl angepasst waren, man musste nur seine Klasse beherrschen. 

Ach so, ich hatte auch Urlaub, aber nicht von meiner Familie und sonstigen Verpflichtungen. Es spielt nicht wirklich eine rolle was du so treibst, wen du nicht spielst. Mich interessiert mehr, wie viele Stunden du am PC wow spielst. Den nur die verfügbare online zeit ist für das spiel maßgeblich. 







Namir schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die Frage an alle 40-jährigen mit Familie und Job und auch sonst jeder, der sein RL bevorzugt und nicht mal 4-5 h am Abend raiden will: Wollt ihr wirklich zu den ersten paar Gruppen gehören, die die Raids schaffen?
> Wenn ja, was qulifiziert euch besser für die Aufgabe als alle anderen? Ich meine die werden auch Familien haben und nicht so viel Zeit investieren wollen, wieso solltet ihr vor denen am "Ziel" sein. Und was ist mit den Leuten, die halt 1 h mehr am Tag für das Spiel investieren, oder halt 2 h mehr ... wo sollen die stehen? Hinter euch?





Da haste wohl was nicht verstanden. Zumindest muss ich nicht vor allen anderen alles durchhaben. Das ist ein Spiel, dafür kann ich einfach nicht so einen Ergeiz entwickeln. Es ist aber was anderes, wenn am erst den Content sehe kann, wenn alle anderen durch sind. Da ist das Verständnis für das ist das erste mal, nicht sehr vorhanden. Wenn man Glück hat, wird man nur als Gimp bezeichnet oder aus der Grp gekickt, falls man überhaupt rein kommt. Das ist leider WoW Realität. Raids sind eh kein Thema mehr für mich. Zumindest solange die Kinder noch so klein sind. Aber wenn an schon um die Basi kämpfen muss, dann stimmt da was nicht. Raids können ja gerne Schwer sein. Dafür gibt es ja auch besondere Belohnungen. Aber die Vorbereitung sollte schneller machbar sein machbar sein. 



Ich würde gerne noch mehr dazu schrieben, aber ich muss los.


----------



## Masterio (21. Dezember 2010)

der schwierigkeitsgrad ist gut, ein bisschen viel unnötigen trash(der keinen ruf bring), der die instanz nur unnötig in die länge zieht...


----------



## Metadron72 (21. Dezember 2010)

jeid schrieb:


> Es ging bei dem Handlungsbedarf um die Heilerprobleme. Ich hatte zu WotLK meine Schami auch als heiler gespielt, Manaprobs kannte ich da nicht. Vielleicht hatte ich auch immer das Glück dicke Tanks in der Gruppe gehabt zu haben. Aber wer weis. Ich weis aber, das viele Heiler beklagen, dass das Mana zu schnell weg ist. Vielleicht liegt es da auch nur am EQ, aber es nervt enorm. Ich kann zumindest verstehen, das mache Heiler nicht mehr zufrieden sind.




ich nehm mir mal nur den teil hier. wir sind nicht mehr in wotlk und alle heiler der gilde (fast alle klassen) haben ihr healsystem nun umgestellt und 1-2 items bekommen und schon passt alles wieder.

also mal neu mit seiner klasse auseindersetzen, anders heilen > alles wird gut 

p.s. und das ist KEIN ich spiels ma fix durch game -.- es soll noch schneller gehen ?????


----------



## DoktorElmo (21. Dezember 2010)

Anfangs waren die normalen Inis auch schwer, mittlerweile ziehen wir dort zusammen und bomben, genauso wirds mit den Heros in 1-2 Monaten sein.

@Die ganzen Poster mit 5 Wochenstunden Spielzeit: Warum denkt ihr, solltet ihr den Endcontent vor jemandem mit z.B. 10 Wochenstunden Spielzeit sehen?

Wenn der Endcontent jetzt so leicht wäre, das mittlerweile sogar "ihr" beim Endcontent wärt, dann wäre dem normal-spielenden mittlerweile schon längst wieder langweilig und wir wären wieder bei WOTLK, wo fast jeder meinte, der WoW schon länger kennt, es wäre das schlechteste Addon seit Release von WoW.

Immerhin ging dafür das Leveln ja viel zu schnell, 80-82 waren locker in 4-6h schaffbar und ab dann ist ein Level/Tag locker drinnen... Dafür musst du dich halt auf 85 erstmal in den normalen Inis equipen, wenn dir das keinen Spaß macht, twinke halt, dort hast du keinen eigens fabrizierten "Zeitdruck"...


----------



## Lari (22. Dezember 2010)

Wir waren gestern das erste mal raiden, dank sehr vieler Anmeldungen mit zwei 10 Mann Raids. Dementsprechend nicht optimale Setups.

Also wer jetzt schon meckert, dass die 5er zu schwer sind, der wird bei den Raids quasi sofort das Abo kündigen 
Movement, CC, Koordination und DPS. Man braucht quasi alles.


----------



## VILOGITY (22. Dezember 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern das erste mal raiden, dank sehr vieler Anmeldungen mit zwei 10 Mann Raids. Dementsprechend nicht optimale Setups.
> 
> Also wer jetzt schon meckert, dass die 5er zu schwer sind, der wird bei den Raids quasi sofort das Abo kündigen
> Movement, CC, Koordination und DPS. Man braucht quasi alles.



OMG NEIN ?!
Du meinst also man muss das Spiel so spielen wie es gedacht war ?
So richtig mit mit Maus und Tastatur ? Es reicht nicht mehr wenn man nen tollen GS hat und over 50K DMG macht mit 2 Tasten ?
Jetzt sag blos nich, ein Mage müsste auch entfluchen und ein Shadow dispelen was im Recount im DMG nicht auftaucht ?
Das is ja unfassbar.
Dann könnte ja "Suche noch DD's (mind GS over 900000) für Pechschwingen random voll in die Hose gehen ;-)

So btw. mit steigenden Gear und bissl Bosskentnisse plus CC sind Heros einfach machbar und man muss auch keine 5 Std. 
darin verbringen.
Wer sich Random mit DD Bobs die nichts ausser ihre 1-2 Tasten drücken antut, hat eben pech gehabt.
Zusammenspiel und schon klappt das ganze recht einfach und problemlos und man kommt an besseres Gear was die ganze 
Geschichte auch nochmal vereinfacht.
Die halbe Miete ist anständiger CC und Focus DMG des Mobs der den meisten DMG macht, dann fällt der Rest des Trashs fast 
von alleine um und somit muss man sich nicht ewig in ner INI rum quälen.


----------



## Virikas (22. Dezember 2010)

jeid schrieb:


> Es ging bei dem Handlungsbedarf um die Heilerprobleme.



Welche Heilerprobleme? Mir fallen spontan 3 Möglichkeiten ein:
1. Heiler die nicht mit dem Mana haushalten können, weil Sie sich (noch) nicht auf die neue Situation eingestellt haben (und weiterhin versuchen DDs zu retten, die im Feuern stehen)
2. Heiler die einfach noch Equiplücken haben, die sie zunächst in etwas leichterem Content fixen sollten
3. Druidenheiler, die massiven Gruppenschaden gegenheilen sollen

Bis auf letzteres alles kein Problem des Spiels. Das der Druide der momentan schlechteste Gruppenheiler ist (zumindest in 5er Instanzen von den HpM Werten her) wiederum ist in der Tat unschön.



> Ich hatte zu WotLK meine Schami auch als heiler gespielt, Manaprobs kannte ich da nicht.



Welcher Heiler zu WotLK Zeiten kannte überhaupt Manaprobleme? War das spassig oder fordernd immer seine besten Heilsprüche raushauen zu können ohne dabei auf irgendwas achten zu müssen? Wohl kaum, oder?



> Ich kann zumindest verstehen, das mache Heiler nicht mehr zufrieden sind.



Es gibt IMHO genau einen Grund als Heiler im Moment nicht zufrieden zu sein: Ich kann die Gruppe nicht mehr retten, wenn was schief läuft. Gar nicht mal unbedingt vom Mana her, sondern rein vom Durchsatz her. Das ist aber ein pyschologisches Problem. Heiler sollen ja gar nicht mehr in der Lage sein jede Situation zu entschärfen. Die Umgewöhnung ist schon schwer, aber IMHO durchaus OK.



> Wow, du Superheld. Kann es sein das du dich nur um deinen Job und dein Spiel kümmerst, und den Rest mach deine Bessere Hälfte? Zumindest scheinen deine Kinder aus einem Gewissen alter raus zu sein, sonst wäre dir Bewusst, das man mit kleinen Kindern und ein Baby nichts wirklich planen kann.



Komisch. Kleinkinder sollten normal irgendwann im Bett sein. Da sich dann ein oder zwei Abende die Woche Zeit zu nehmen und zu spielen ist also ein Problem?
Komm jetzt bitte nicht mit dem Argument "aber ich muss mich doch auch mal um meine Frau kümmern". Ich kenne keine Frau, die das auf Dauer toll findet, wenn man jeden Abend mit ihr zusammen rumhängt. Zu einer Beziehung gehört auch ein gewisses Maß an Abstand und Eigenständigkeit.



> Der Druck fängt schon da an, wo es im Chat heist: Suchen DD und Heiler, GS xyz ist Vorraussetzung.




Nein Druck, wird das erst in dem Moment, wo du dich fragst, ob du da mitgehen willst. Ich überlese solche Sätze geflissentlich. Zum einen weil Leute die mit GS suchen im Regelfall selbst nur gezogen werden wollen und zum anderen, weil ich gar keine Lust habe mir von anderen vorschreiben zu lassen wie lang mein ePeen sein muss um mit denen Raiden gehen zu dürfen. Entweder diejenigen vertrauen meinen spielerischen Qualitäten und der Tatsache, dass ich selbst einschätzen kann, was ich geheilt bekomme und was nicht oder sie müssen sich einen anderen Heiler suchen. 
Wieder eine Sache wo *nur du dir selbst Druck* macht und niemand anderes.



> Ich sage ja nicht, dass ich den Druck habe, ich möchte allerdings schon etwas erreichen.



Du widersprichst dir selbst. Du machst dir den Druck Ziel xyz zu erreichen.


> Leute die das nicht wollen, haben, so denke ich ihre Berufung als Crafter gefunden.



Oder gehen mit Freunden/Gildies raiden und haben einfach Spass dabei. Ob man nen Abend / ne Woche lang an Sindragosa HC rumwhiped oder ICC 12/12 normal mal fix clear macht spielt keine Rolle. Loot spielt keine Rolle, sondern ist praktisches Nebenprodukt. Ich möchte bezweifeln, dass wir die einzige Gilde sind, die das so sieht und das Spiel so spielt. It's just a game!



> Wenn man alles mal gesehen haben will muss man gas geben, weil sonst die Comunity davon zieht.



Oder sich mit Leuten zusammentun, die das eigene Tempo mitgehen. Ob ich Nefarian heute lege oder kurz vorm nächsten Contentpatch ist mir persönlich wumpe. Ich würde es gern sehen, weil ich neugierig bin. Geht aber noch nicht, weil Gildenkollegen noch nicht alle soweit sind. Na und? Dann unterstütz ich die solange. Grad gestern einen Nachzügler mit zu 2 Heroes genommen. So richtig mit hinfliegen. Mit iLevel 320 gehts ja via Finder noch nicht. War auch kein Thema. Ein einziger Whipe, weil wir in Tolvir unbedingt die "Bonushöhle" machen wollten, aber ansonsten alles problemlos. Das gehört eben auch zu einer Gilde, dass man anderen hilft, auch wenn man selbst nichts mehr aus Heroes gebrauchen kann.



> Jetzt erlebt man schon in den normalen inis, das gefragt wird, ob alles Bosse oder Schnelldurchlauf. Zum Ruffarmen ist das schon doof. Wenn die Mehrheit schnell durch will, hängt man da, wenn man am Abend nur eine ini Schaft.



Wenn die Mehrheit etwas möchte, was du möchtest steht es dir frei etwas anderes zu machen. Achso .. du gehst ja nur Random und lässt dir daher sowohl das "wer" als auch das "was" zu würfeln. Tja, so ist das nunmal. Genauso wie man Lootglück oder Lootpech haben kann, hat man eben Glück oder Pech mit dem Finder. Der Finder ist doch nur ein Bonus um eine Gruppe zu finden ohne irgendwas dafür tun zu müssen. Wenn dir das Ergebnis nicht passt, stell selbst eine Gruppe zusammen. 



> Aber erklär mir mal, was du mit 3 Stunden in der Woche schaffen willst?



Nicht viel. Genauso wenig wie ich mit 3 Stunden Fussballtraining die Woche in der Bundesliga was reissen kann (na gut es sei denn man spielt bei Hoffenheim ), habe ich nicht den Anspruch mit 3 Stunden Zeitaufwand pro Woche den Endcontent eines Patches innerhalb von nichtmal 4 Wochen zu sehen.



> Ich bin in einer großen Gilde, und selbst da dauert es länger als 30 sec. Bis ne grp steht. HC dailys werde bevorzug nur mit dicken EQ gemacht. 329 schnitt reicht nicht wirklich. Und das hat nichts mit der Gilde zu tun.



Aber sicher hat die Gilde was damit zu tun. Deine Gilde tut Dinge die dir selbst nicht passen. HC Dailys werden zum duchrushen und "farmen" genutzt und nicht als spassige Abendgestaltung. Wie auch hier: Es steht dir doch vollkommen frei etwas anderes zu suchen, das besser zu dir passt.



> Ach so, ich hatte auch Urlaub, aber nicht von meiner Familie und sonstigen Verpflichtungen. Es spielt nicht wirklich eine rolle was du so treibst, wen du nicht spielst. Mich interessiert mehr, wie viele Stunden du am PC wow spielst. Den nur die verfügbare online zeit ist für das spiel maßgeblich.



In der Urlaubswoche zu Cata Release warns bummelig 50 Stunden, die ich bewusst(!) investiert habe. Normalerweise hätte ich eine 45-48 Stunden Arbeitswoche gehabt. Ich hab also quasi meine normale Arbeitszeit (die ich Büro auch am Rechner verbracht hätte) gegen Zeit zum Zocken getauscht. War die Woche über Abends trotzdem 2mal mit Kumpels weg. Auch das entspricht der Menge von "Kumpelzeit" die ich normalerweise habe. Problem ist hier, dass die Kumpels zu einem Großteil Außendienst, Schichtarbeit oder 24/7 Rufbereitschaft haben, was das Timing da teils echt schwer macht 

Mittlerweile bin ich wieder auf mein normales Pensum von etwas 1-2 Stunden täglich unter der Woche und je nachdem ob am We was anliegt oder nicht am We entsprechend mehr, weniger oder gar nicht. Ja das sind 10+ Stunden die Woche und damit mehr als deine 3 Stunden. Das ich damit etwas weiter im Content bin als du ist mir auch klar. Ist das nun schlimm aus deiner Sicht?


----------



## lawmaker (23. Dezember 2010)

Sry @TE, aber hättest du lieber die Wotlk zustände?
Pulln AOE, Pulln AOE, Pulln AOE durch -> nächste Instanz
Pulln AOE, Pulln AOE, Pulln AOE durch -> nächste Instanz

Ich finde den Schwierigkeitsgrad der HC genau passend. 
Und mir geht es nicht anders als dir. (Arbeit, Freunde etc.)
Ich mache auch nicht mehr als 1 HC am Tag, aber die macht dann auch richtig Spaß!

Ich finde es sollte alles so bleiben wie es ist. (Nur auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad bezogen)


----------



## Metadron72 (23. Dezember 2010)

lawmaker schrieb:


> Sry @TE, aber hättest du lieber die Wotlk zustände?
> Pulln AOE, Pulln AOE, Pulln AOE durch -> nächste Instanz
> Pulln AOE, Pulln AOE, Pulln AOE durch -> nächste Instanz
> 
> ...




/sign


----------



## BlayZin (23. Dezember 2010)

Das einzige was mich an den Heros stört ist, wenn man eine rnd Hero mit rnd Leuten macht, alle nach dem 1. Wipe leaven und ich wieder 40 Minuten warten muss.
Ansonsten sind die Heros so wie sie sein sollten.


----------



## Bergerdos (2. Januar 2011)

Gibt es schon irgendwo eine Aufstellung der Schwierigkeit der Heros ?
Wir haben gestern erst angefangen mit den Heros (Gilde war durch Weihnachtsferien bisschen unterbesetzt) und haben uns gefragt mit welcher man am besten anfängt zumal unser Equip geade so herotauglich ist - ein DD war noch deutlich unter den 329.

Wir haben uns dann für die Schwarzfelshöhlen entschieden und haben uns auch wacker durchgekämpft ... in über 3 Stunden :-)

Es war schön schwer und wir brauchten bei jedem Boss einige Anläufe und da haben wir uns natürlich auch gefragt ob wir vielleicht die falsche Ini erwischt haben und Die Höhlen vielleicht eine der schweren Aufgaben ist, oder sind die Heros alle etwa auf dem gleichen Niveau ?


----------



## Famous-Famith (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
Meine erste Hero-Ini war geschafft und ich dachte nur WTF. Ich hatte über ein 3/4 Jahr kein WoW mehr gespielt und machte mir ernsthaft Sorgen ob ich die Heroes überhaupt schaffen kann Ich war frisch auf 85 grad so über der Equip-Mindesgrenze da fragte mich einer aus meiner Gilde "Komm geh doch mit in ne Hero" ich sagte ok: nach 22 Minuten ging die Ini auf (Schwarzfelstiefen) ich war als DD dabei und wir legten innerhalb von 37 Minuten alle Bosse mit nur einem Wipe. Da dachte ich mir ok wo soll hier die Schwierigkeit angezogen worden sein, ok der Unterschied zu WotLK is schon spürbar aber sind die Inis wirklch schwer? Da ich im Vorraus so viel darüber gelesen habe, verwunderte mich mein erster Eindruck


----------



## RippedLife (3. Januar 2011)

Wenn deine Kollegen schon full Hero equipt sind, dann isses ja klar, aber wenn alle nh equipt sind, dann schauste in die Röhre!


----------



## MasterCrain (4. Januar 2011)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Gibt es schon irgendwo eine Aufstellung der Schwierigkeit der Heros ?
> Wir haben gestern erst angefangen mit den Heros (Gilde war durch Weihnachtsferien bisschen unterbesetzt) und haben uns gefragt mit welcher man am besten anfängt zumal unser Equip geade so herotauglich ist - ein DD war noch deutlich unter den 329.
> 
> Wir haben uns dann für die Schwarzfelshöhlen entschieden und haben uns auch wacker durchgekämpft ... in über 3 Stunden :-)
> ...



Hier meine persönliche Einschätzung der Heros (erste ist die einfachste)

Vortexgipfel

Thron der Gezeiten
Burg schattenfang (nur erster Boss und Grüntal sind etwas schwieriger)
Todesmienen (1-2 Mobgruppen sind nervig und Knurreißer)

Verlorene Stadt der Tolvir
Hallen des Ursprungs
Schwarzfelshöhlen

Geschmolzener Kern

Grim Batol



Todesmienen kann ich nur empfehlen. Jeder Boss ist anders und grad der Endkampf zieht sich zwar wie Kaugummi ist aber echt spaßig (zumindest beim esten mal^^ ) Noch heute verrecken mir einige Leute 3-4 mal bei diesem Super Mario Ausweichspiel im Traum des Feindschnitters


----------



## Alpax (4. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich die heros nach Schwierigkeit sortieren würde wäre das so: (von leicht nach schwer)

Vortexgipfel
Schwarzfelshöhlen
Todesminen
Grim Batol
Burg Schattenfang
Thron der Gezeiten
Verlorene Stadt der Tol'Vir
Hallen des Ursprungs
Steinener Kern


Das kommt in etwa hin - wobei sich ein paar in etwa auf selben Niveau bewegen .. von der Schwierigkeit her .. aber ich habs mal nach bestem Gewissen in ne Liste gebracht ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Januar 2011)

Zunächstmal sollte gesagt sein, das ich denke, das diese heroics unbedingt gebraucht werden und deshalb in ihrer Schwierigkeit unverändert bleiben sollten.

Ich finde es gut, endlich mal ein schweres Niveau für 5 Spieler-Gilden zu sehen und freue mich jetzt, wo unser Trupp auch endlich ins Rollen kommt (jeder weiß, wie er seinen Char in "besonderen" Situationen zu spielen hat (Specials zünden + co)) auch bald mit der Gilde heroics bestreiten zu können, was auf bisherigem Niveau eigentlich nicht möglich war, da gewisse Leute mit Spaß an der Freud ihren Charakter spielen und das Wort Theorycrafting nichtmal übersetzen können und eine "Rota" für ihre Chars benötigen.
Wenn man da ein anderes Niveau spielt/spielen kann ist es schon schade, da so eine Gildentruppe natürlich weit besser zurecht kommt, als der xte Randomrun bzw. zumindest der Unterhaltungswert um ein vielfaches höher ist.

Ein wenig störend hingegen finde ich dann doch heroische Instanzen als Must-Have an sich.
Mein Main ist nunmal Hexer und heroische Instanzen muss ich aufgrund der kleinen Gilde dann alleine laufen, was nicht nur 1 Stunde Wartezeit in Anspruch nimmt, sondern eben auch gerade bei neueren Mitspielern etwas länger dauern kann, bis man dann endlich auf seine Chaoskugel würfeln kann.

Hinzu kommt dann noch diese Geschichte ohne Ruf in normalen Dungeons und der geringen Anzahl von kürschnerbaren Zielen, was gerade in Grim Batol mehr als ärgerlich ist. Von den Punkten, die mir jetzt schon GAR NICHTS mehr bringen mit 341er Gear ganz zu schweigen. Da fehlen dann eben Möglichkeiten, die Punkte anderweitig zu gebrauchen, jetzt wo WotLK nichts mehr wert ist.

Es ist wirklich schade. Das neue System vernichtet schlichtweg kleinere familiärere Gilden. Wenn man heroische Instanzen dann laufen will, muss man entweder einen bis einige Spieler dann ausschließen, was ein absolutes No Go wäre oder schlichtweg verzichten und damit nicht nur auf heroische Instanzen, sondern auch auf Raids. Ich habe zweiteres zugunsten Freundschaften gewählt und hänge nun permanent mit 12k DPS an der Spitze jeden Recounts der nhc Instanzen oder mit dem DK Twink Tank dann mit 6k an Platz 1-2 mit bis zu 2k HPS.


----------



## Pyrokmane (4. Januar 2011)

Ich persönlich bin von den Heros etwas gelangweilt.

Ok ich gebe zu sobald ich diese mit einer random Gruppe betrete bin ich meist nach dem dritten Wipe wider weg weil einige Leute in jetzt fast 30Tagen Cata immer noch nicht gemerkt haben "Wir haben kein WOTLK mehr".

Wie ich darauf komme ?? OK folgendes Beispiel: Randomgruppe bestehen aus einem 85er Kriegertank (dessen reales Itemlvl liegt unterhalb der geforderten 329 weil es ist ja doof NH inis zu tanken also kauf ich lieber irgendwelche 333er oder 346er Stoff items und trage sie in meinem Inventar damit ich sein pseudo-HC lvl bekomme), mit dem Heiler sieht es ähnlich aus und die anderen Beiden DD´s haben dann ihr Itemlvl mit "richtigem Gear (mindestens 5 PVP teile aus dem Handwerk). 
So Geht es also zum makieren für CC, ich als Shadowpriest versuche mich schon mit MC einzubringen gebe den anderen ihre Makierungen vor, kommt plötzlich die frage "was meinst du den mit CC?? Ich denk mir so OMG, erwähne den fragenden gegenüber das Wort Gegnerkontrolle, worauf der mage meint "Ahh Schaf und so oder wie" *katsching* 100 Gummipunkte
(es sollte einen Erfolg für Blitzmerker geben).
Gut also kommt es zum pull die makierten Ziele werden Kontrolliert, was den Krieger nicht sonderlich juckt, er nimmt anlauf und Springt mit seiner tollen Fahigkeit 30 Meter weiter in die gruppe zündet seinen Donnerknall drei Schritte rückwärts Shockwave und tabbt alle ziele danach durchgehend durch damit auch ja keines abhaut. Kurz darauf Klappr er auch schon unter den massiven Schadensspitzen von 5 mobs zusammen weil der Heiler es nicht schafft den tank am leben zu halten, ok wie auch bei 5 mobs die allesamt mit 30k treffen (findige Rechner könnten jetzt feststellen das 150k Schadensspitzen auftreten können). Wie oben erwähnt der Tank hat nur ein pseudo HC-lvl und knapp 120k Life (mein shadow hat 122K).
Lustig war es dann als der tank den Heiler fragt "öhm AFK @ heal ?? oder wo war die Heilung".

Naja aber es sind ja auch nicht nur die Tanks die ohne Sinn und Verstand in Trash oder Bosse rennen, denn auch die heilende Fraktion versteht derzeit häufiger mal ihr handwerk nicht und spammen ihre Blitzheilung oder wie die flotten Manafresser sonst so heißen. Sehr geistreich kann ich an dieser Stelle nur Sagen.
Um das ganze abzukürzen weiter zu den DD´s. Auch hier treffe ich immer wider auf die Tollsten sachen, wobei das häufigste ist das niemand wirklich Schaden macht. Ok ich verstehe mit 330er Durchschnittsgear ist es einfach nicht drin 8k DPS zu fahren *hust* . Einige mein en wirklich ihre 3k DPS reichen aus und der Tank ist ja nur vor denen im DMg weil derren Rache so hoch procct Oo.

Mein Vorschlag an alle die mit Instanzen Probleme haben, lernt doch erstmal die normal modes auswendig ( nein ihr sollt sie nicht Studieren und zum Hartz4 zocker werden). Wenn ihr dann sämmtliche Boss begegnungen kennt, schaut einfach mal in die Guides die es auch hier auf Buffed.de gibt und zieht euch DBM als addon drauf. Ja DBM hat 5er mods implementiert, die euch abstandschecks geben, Meldungen geben wann ein Zauber unbedingt unterbrochen werden soll und und und. Wenn ihr euch dann noch etwas Mühe gebt und ein wenig bei der Sache seid bei dem was ihr tut bekommt ihr auch in Cata HC inis Zeiten con unter 3 Stunden pro Instanz zustande.


----------



## Schlamm (4. Januar 2011)

Mir machen die heros gerade richtig Spaß. Ich freue mich schon auf die Raids^^


----------



## Blackout1091 (4. Januar 2011)

BlayZin schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich an den Heros stört ist, wenn man eine rnd Hero mit rnd Leuten macht, alle nach dem 1. Wipe leaven und ich wieder 40 Minuten warten muss.
> Ansonsten sind die Heros so wie sie sein sollten.



/sign

Deswegen lieber PvP


----------



## Elektron1 (5. Januar 2011)

Folgende Sachen ich finde ich an den neuen Hero´s gut/ nicht gut:

- es gibt keine epics in hero´s - lila hat wieder etwas an Wert gewonnen (obwohl ich mich schon frage ob nicht manches 346Teil besser ist als manch 359) - davor war lila doch nur ne Farbe :-)

- CC ist wieder ein Muss (besonders wenn zwei trash mobs heal sind - ansonsten geht´s auch oft ohne -hängt halt von den Leuten ab (heal, Tank, DD)

- Mitspielen wird belohnt... was ich damit meine ist: Nutzt eure Fähigkeiten besser (nicht nur cc Fähigkeiten - ich spiele PalaTank und heile mich (regelmäßig) und manchmal die Gruppe mit, wenn es die Aggro zuläßt- nutzt das Ganze klimbimm -Schadensreduktion, schmuckstücke etc. etc... -da hat jede Klasse bestimmt einiges)

- trash mobs können ne Gruppe in 5 Sek. wipen  lassen - lol -z.B. die beim Thron der Gezeiten, rechter Gang :-))


was ich nervig finde/ fand:
- die Ini Eingänge musste man alle erst"entdecken" -ist rundweg nervig - das hat doch nix mit Skill zu tun - reine Zeitverschwendung
- teilweise zuviele Trash mob Gruppen (Burg Schattenfang z.B.) - muss man wirklich zum x-ten mal in einer Ini beweisen, dass man die mobs down bekommt? - ne hero über 1,5 Std, (die glatt durchgeht) ist aus meiner Sicht zu lang! - das war schon in BC nervig - in WTLK gab es ja ultra kurz wie die VF -da warste auch in gut ner halben Std. durch.. (was vllcht etwas kurz ist -aber besser als ewige Trashgruppen)
- Beschränkung der, jetzt ist mir der Name entfallen, ich nenn sie "Hero Punkte" auf 70 pro Tag - lächerlich -was soll das - soll doch jeder soviel farmen wie er mag kann (wohl ein Blizz-Suchtschutz ^^;-))

Die Hero´s werden mit der Zeit eh (gefühlt) leichter, wenn mehr Leute Ruf epics etc haben.. :-) was dann schade sein wird, ist, dass kaum mehr jmd was von den Sachen braucht:-) die dort droppen..
bb und noch viel Erfolg :-)


----------



## Bergerdos (6. Januar 2011)

Elektron1 schrieb:


> was ich nervig finde/ fand:
> - die Ini Eingänge musste man alle erst"entdecken" -ist rundweg nervig - das hat doch nix mit Skill zu tun - reine Zeitverschwendung


Ich finde gerade das Entdecken müssen gut, das spart jede Menge Zeit beim Wipe wenn keiner sagt "Ich find den Eingang nicht, wo muß ich denn hin ?"



Elektron1 schrieb:


> - teilweise zuviele Trash mob Gruppen (Burg Schattenfang z.B.) - muss man wirklich zum x-ten mal in einer Ini beweisen, dass man die mobs down bekommt? - ne hero über 1,5 Std, (die glatt durchgeht) ist aus meiner Sicht zu lang! - das war schon in BC nervig - in WTLK gab es ja ultra kurz wie die VF -da warste auch in gut ner halben Std. durch.. (was vllcht etwas kurz ist -aber besser als ewige Trashgruppen)



Trashgruppen gehören dazu, wenn die Gruppen weggelassen werden motzen die Leute auch (PDC/PDK). Die Gruppen sind ja auch unterschiedlich zusammengestellt und brauchen auch jedesmal eine andere Taktik, manche Trashgruppen stellen eine größere Herausforderung da als mancher Boss, und Leute die in Trashgruppen wirklich nur "Müll" sehen und keinen Teil der Instanz die sind wohl zu sehr auf den Loot fixiert



Elektron1 schrieb:


> - Beschränkung der, jetzt ist mir der Name entfallen, ich nenn sie "Hero Punkte" auf 70 pro Tag - lächerlich -was soll das - soll doch jeder soviel farmen wie er mag kann (wohl ein Blizz-Suchtschutz ^^;-))



Das soll verhindern dass sich die Leute in Heros in kurzer Zeit komplett Episch ausrüsten. Sonst könnten Stammgruppen in Heros an einem Tag 1-2 epische Teile erfarmen
Die Eroberungspunkte in der einen Randomhero pro Tag sind eine kleine Zugabe, ausrüsten sollen sich die Leute die Epix wollen in den Raids.


----------



## Alpax (7. Januar 2011)

Es stimmt schon ... BSF ist ziemlich lang ... die längste wenn ich mich recht entsinne ... Aber 1,5 Stunden ist schon übertrieben .. vlt. knapp ne Stunde ...

Dafür gibt es auch schnelle Inis mit kaum Trash (wenn mans richtig macht) ... zum Beispiel Grim Batol ... da ist man in 20-30 Minuten locker durch ... quasi die neue VF ^^


----------



## failbob (7. Januar 2011)

meiner meinung sind die heros nicht mehr wirklich schwerer als die wotlk hc´s mit 200&213 gear ...

Wir sind in der Gilde alle full 346+ paar Epics von Ruf/Handwerk/Punkten und laufen da auch schon durch wie nix ^^ CC wird nur mehr selten angewendet.

Meiner Meinung nach ging es einfach viel zu schnell, klar am Anfang qäult man sich durch die HC´s aber nach den ersten 5 kehrt Routine + besseres Gear ein und sie werden immer einfacher. Vor allem bekommt man meiner Meinung zu viel Gerechtigkeitspunkte^^ 

Meiner Meinung nach hätten sie ruhig noch einen Tick schwerer sein können sowie zu BC, wo die Heros selbst mit full t4 noch fordernd waren. Wenn ich dran denk wie easy die sein werden wenn wir erst full t11 sind ...


----------



## failbob (7. Januar 2011)

meiner meinung sind die heros nicht mehr wirklich schwerer als die wotlk hc´s mit 200&213 gear ...

Wir sind in der Gilde alle full 346+ paar Epics von Ruf/Handwerk/Punkten und laufen da auch schon durch wie nix ^^ CC wird nur mehr selten angewendet.

Meiner Meinung nach ging es einfach viel zu schnell, klar am Anfang qäult man sich durch die HC´s aber nach den ersten 5 kehrt Routine + besseres Gear ein und sie werden immer einfacher. Vor allem bekommt man meiner Meinung zu viel Gerechtigkeitspunkte^^ 

Meiner Meinung nach hätten sie ruhig noch einen Tick schwerer sein können sowie zu BC, wo die Heros selbst mit full t4 noch fordernd waren. Wenn ich dran denk wie easy die sein werden wenn wir erst full t11 sind ...


----------



## Terminsel (10. Januar 2011)

Alpax schrieb:


> Wenn ich die heros nach Schwierigkeit sortieren würde wäre das so: (von leicht nach schwer)
> 
> Vortexgipfel
> Schwarzfelshöhlen
> ...




Komisch, wie das subjektive Empfinden auseinander geht. Meine Liste sähe eher so aus:

Vortexgipfel
Schwarzfelshöhlen
Hallen des Ursprungs
Thron der Gezeiten
Todesminen
Burg Schattenfang
Verlorene Stadt der Tol'Vir
Grim Batol
Steinerner Kern


----------



## Ommel (10. Januar 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Komisch, wie das subjektive Empfinden auseinander geht. Meine Liste sähe eher so aus:
> 
> Vortexgipfel
> Schwarzfelshöhlen
> ...



naja ich weiß ned ^^ ich würd das so ned ganz unterschreiben 

Ok Vortexgipfel da sin sich wohl alle einig die einfachste ini ^^ recht lustig besonders der 2te boss is richtig gut gemacht

ok schwarzfels 2t einfachste ^^ wenn ma weiß wie die bosse gehn.. kommt ma da recht zügig durch

als drittes würd ich ned hallen des Ursprungs nehmen eher Thron der Gezeiten die bosse erfordern zwar movement aber die ini ist sehr gut gelungen

platz 4 belegt meiner Meinung nach der Steinerne Kern abgesehn vom trash da muss ich sagen ziet Grim batol gleich  aba von denn bossen her abgesehn vom 1ten un 3ten boss mit movement aber auch nicht alzuschwer  erlauben halt keine fehler die 2, beim ersten muss die ganze gruppe stimmen und beim 3ten muss der Tank stimmen  der muss da erst mal denn dreh rausbekommen bestimmt schon 10 mal als tank vergeigt .. danach ham wir ihn ausgelassen un am nächsten tag nochmal probiert ging dann mit etwas feintuning 

verlorene stadt auch nicht gerade eine wirklich leichte ini.. aba auch keine sehr schwere.. würd aber sagen der enboss ist einer der schwersten von allen

Meiner Meinung nach find ich Todesmine und Burg Schattenfang gleich schwer sind aber auch meiner meinung nach die schönsten inis überhaubt

jez komm ich zur Halle des Ursprungs gut wenn ich mich an denn ersten anlauf in der ini errinere wärs die schwerste gut aber da hat auch nur equip gefehlt waren 5 stunden drin eigetlich sins nur viele bosse un der trash is au ned zu unterschätzen 

und zu guter letzt kommt Grim Batol meiner meinung nach wirklich die schwerste ini .. der erste boss erlaubt keinen fehler, auser man sheept das lila add abseits vom boss dann is die halbe miete schon geschafft, der 2te naja ok der is wenn ma alles beachtet freeloot muss ihn halt kiten beim streitkolben sonst tank tot aber sonst keine schwierichkeit meiner meinung nach. 3ter boss wenn das mim add passt un niemand vom atem getroffen wird und der Tank aus dem void rausgeht auch nicht alzuschwer aber trozdem muss man extrem aufpassen.. und beim Endboss muss der schaden schon irgendwie passen die adds müssen schnell tot gemacht werden falls ei schlüpft wipe.

einerseits ne kleine zusammenfassung wie ich die heros so finde und andererseits gleich auch in schwierichkeiten geordnet 

PS: ich weiß ja nicht ob es euch auch schon aufgefallen ist aber die Todesmine da wurde einiges am Trash leichter gemacht sind weniger geworden 

PPS: so könnte auch evtl. nur meine meinung sein weil ich nie mit randoms unterwegs bin nur eigentlich mit den gleichen leuten hab aber versucht mich an die ersten stunden zu halten seit denen ich in Heros unterwegs bin 
*PPPS: ach ja wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten 


*_Gruß und Viel spaß beim Lesen wünscht euch Ommel _*


*


----------



## Terminsel (10. Januar 2011)

Ommel schrieb:


> naja ich weiß ned ^^ ich würd das so ned ganz unterschreiben
> 
> Ok Vortexgipfel da sin sich wohl alle einig die einfachste ini ^^ recht lustig besonders der 2te boss is richtig gut gemacht
> 
> ...




Wie ich bereits sagte: Subjektives Empfinden. Die Hallen des Ursprungs war unsere erste Hero, die wir auch gleich Clear gemacht haben. Der Ausrüstungsstand in unserer Gilde war der, dass die Teilnehmer an der Ini so gerade Hero-fähig waren. Zugegebenermaßen: Beim Portal-Boss mit den vielen Adds haben wir lange geknappst, diverse Strategien ausgebrütet, aber am Ende lag er. Wir hatten uns entschieden, bei 30% seines Lebens HT zu zünden und dann nur noch auf den Boss zu gehen. Wenn man mit schlechter Ausrüstung da drin ist, kann ich diese Strategie nur empfehlen, da sich der Kampf sonst zu sehr in die Länge zieht.

Aber ich denke, wir könnten hier jetzt hunderte solcher Instanz-Schwierigkeitslisten posten und sie würden immer ein wenig voneinander abweichen.


----------



## Stevesteel (12. Januar 2011)

Bei mir kommt es immer darauf an, als was ich in einer heroischen Instanz bin.
Als DD finde ich sie alle recht einfach, als Tank mag ich Ozruk nicht sonderlich, weil ich mich da...OMFG, bewegen muss^^
Als Heiler altere ich mit meinem jetzigen Equip, egal welche Instanz pro Boss immer um einige Tage -_-


----------



## oO´ (12. Januar 2011)

habe einen post gelesen da ist eine gruppe in die verlorene stadt der tol vir  hero mit nem nackten priester rein.
nur für die bosse hatt er shadow equip angelegt.   Ein wipe weil Todesmantel vom Hexer oder so nen mob in eine gruppe geschickt hat .
Finde es ist ein netter beweis das zusammenspiel immer noch das wichtigste ist .
Also nicht weinen


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (14. Januar 2011)

Ich hab die letzten Tage immer Glück gehabt mit meinen Randoms, ein zwei Wipes sind normal aber man kommt doch recht fix durch. Ich finds schade das die Instanzen alle generft werden, das Gear wird schließlich immer besser und ich seh es schon kommen das es bald wieder ein schnelles durch rennen ohne jeglichen CC wird. Schade ...


----------



## Sator (14. Januar 2011)

Die einzigste Schwierigkeit an den HC-Inis sind die Random-Gruppen, mit Gilde isses stink langweilig


----------



## kromagus (14. Januar 2011)

Ich finde die Heroes eig nicht so schwer. Hab jetzt alle clear und fand nur BSF den 3ten boss schwer.

Einfach mit der Gilde oder 4 Freunden im ts rein gehen und guides durch lesen.


----------



## Elektron1 (17. Januar 2011)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Ich hab die letzten Tage immer Glück gehabt mit meinen Randoms, ein zwei Wipes sind normal aber man kommt doch recht fix durch. Ich finds schade das die Instanzen alle generft werden, das Gear wird schließlich immer besser und ich seh es schon kommen das es bald wieder ein schnelles durch rennen ohne jeglichen CC wird. Schade ...




Ich hatte leider kaum Glück - obwohl mein equipp deutlich besser ist als vor ca 1Monat, sind die Gruppen, die jetzt random unterwegs sind oftmals um Welten schlechter... Ich hab den Verdacht, dass mehr Leute mittlerweile sich Equipp über AH bzw. Ruf zusammengestellt haben, aber prinzipiell nicht die spielerische Ausgereiftheit haben, die ich bei den randoms vor 4 Wochen geshen hatte.
Mittlerweile gibt es Gruppen, da sind selbst Trash Gruppen immer wieder für Tode oder gar Wipes gut. Schwarzfeslhöhlen hab ich (ich spiele Tank) dank Boss 2 auch noch nie weiter auf hero gespielt^^ (nach 6-8 wipes an dem Boss sehen es dann alle ein und wir lassen es :-)).
Ich glaube deshalb, dass es das schnelle Durchrennen nicht soo schnell geben  wird - denn etwas mehr damage oder mehr HP beim tank ändern nichts an den Bossen, die grobes Unverständniss immer gleich "bestrafen".
Eigentlich finde ich das insgesamt ganz gut - ne hero Instanz zu schaffen belibt somit ein Zeichen, dass man es auch spielerisch verstanden hat, das Ding durchzuziehen - was jedoch schwieriger sein wird, ist die raids dann random zu besetzen - da das systemtechnisch verlangte Gear ja nur über Hero´s und Ruf zusammenzubekommen ist (und wenn weniger randoms die hero´s gebacken bekommen, bekommen die auch nicht ihre Ausrüstung..)
Hoffentlich heulen diejenigen, die durch die hero´s oftmals nicht durchkommen nicht zu schnell rum, dass alles zu schwer ist, damit dann das niveau angepasst wird...
so long


----------



## Gintaar (17. Januar 2011)

Elektron1 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es Gruppen, da sind selbst Trash Gruppen immer wieder für Tode oder gar Wipes gut. Schwarzfeslhöhlen hab ich (ich spiele Tank) dank Boss 2 auch noch nie weiter auf hero gespielt^^ (nach 6-8 wipes an dem Boss sehen es dann alle ein und wir lassen es :-)).



Dann ziehst du ihn vermutlich falsch. Lass die Stacks nicht schnell kommen sondern versuch immer nur einen Stack auf einmal hochzukommen und dann kurz bevor der ausläuft wieder den nächsten. Auf die Weise liegt er nach 10 Stacks ohne dass sie einmal ausgelaufen sind.

Im übrigen kann man den Boss auch einfach auslassen


----------



## Littletall (17. Januar 2011)

Da ich eher von der Fraktion "Lahmer Levler" bin und dann nur eine Inze pro Tag gehe (teilweise, weil die Zeit einfach nicht mehr zulässt), kann ich erst seit einer Woche in hcs gehen.

Ich hab jetzt schon gesehen: Burg Schattenfang (zusammen mit zwei Gildies und zwei Randoms), Hallen des Ursprungs (Gildengruppe), Todesminen (Gildengruppe) und Vortexgipfel (zusammen mit bekannten WoW-Spielern).

Wir benutzen grundsätzlich TS für die Heros. Die bisherigen Random-Spieler sind auch immer widerstandslos ins TS gekommen. Das find ich schonmal gut.

Burg Schattenfang und Todesminen hab ich geheilt. Die Burg ging eigentlich. Ein wenig CC hier und da, sonst aber gut mit dem Mana. Der erste Boss war echt hart. Aber nach zwei Anläufen lag auch er (dank Lichtbrunnen und Magiebannung meinerseits) und einer guten Absprache der Fähigkeitenunterbrechnung.

Die Todesminen! Da haben wir bestimmt drei Stunden gebraucht. Das ist ganz schön anspruchsvoll. Seltsamerweise fand ich Knurreißer einfacher zu heilen als Krümel. Liegt wohl darin, dass ich gleichzeitiges Laufen und Heilen schon immer schwieriger fand als massiven Schaden zu heilen. Im Endeffekt kamen wir aber durch bei ca. 5 Wipes.

In den anderen beiden war ich als Shadow. Hallen des Ursprungs ging eigentlich, der erste Boss war ein wenig tricky. Wir haben es dann so gelöst, dass unser Magier die Schlangen auf sich zieht und ich (mit dem wenigstens Schaden ^^) die Hebel betätige. Hat eigentlich ganz gut so geklappt dann, wenn auch ein wenig knapp gewesen.
Leider musste ich dann ins Bett und konnte die letzten drei Bosse nicht mitmachen. Ich hab völlig unterschätzt, wie lang die HCs dauern können.

Gestern ging es dann in die Vortexgipfel. Das waren viele Wipes bei Altairus. Am Ende haben wir zu dritt geheilt! Ich find seine Mechanik noch ziemlich schwierig und befürchte einen Bug bei der Windrichtung, da ich manchmal nicht den Aufwind bekommen habe, obwohl ich ganz sicher richtig stand.
Mies find ich auch, dass sofort getötet wird, wer runterfällt. Wenigstens eine Chance zum Zurückkommen sollte es geben.


Fazit:

Die HCs sind schön knackig, aber schaffbar. Eine Wipe-Toleranz und CC muss allerdings vorhanden sein. Sicher werden sie einfacher werden, sobald das erste Raid-EQ angelegt ist, aber die Zeiten von Tank und Spank ala Lich King scheinen für mich vorbei zu sein. Dafür muss man auf zuviel Zeug achten.


----------



## Elektron1 (17. Januar 2011)

Gintaar schrieb:


> Dann ziehst du ihn vermutlich falsch. Lass die Stacks nicht schnell kommen sondern versuch immer nur einen Stack auf einmal hochzukommen und dann kurz bevor der ausläuft wieder den nächsten. Auf die Weise liegt er nach 10 Stacks ohne dass sie einmal ausgelaufen sind.
> 
> Im übrigen kann man den Boss auch einfach auslassen




Huhu Gintaar,

ich meine mit Boss 2 die Tussi mit den drei adds, in deren Strahlen sich die dd´s stellen -eigentlich ein ganz entspannter Boss für jeden Tank :-)

vg


----------



## Metadron72 (17. Januar 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Die Todesminen! Da haben wir bestimmt drei Stunden gebraucht. Das ist ganz schön anspruchsvoll. Seltsamerweise fand ich Knurreißer einfacher zu heilen als Krümel. Liegt wohl darin, dass ich gleichzeitiges Laufen und Heilen schon immer schwieriger fand als massiven Schaden zu heilen. Im Endeffekt kamen wir aber durch bei ca. 5 Wipes.
> 
> Gestern ging es dann in die Vortexgipfel. Das waren viele Wipes bei Altairus. Am Ende haben wir zu dritt geheilt! Ich find seine Mechanik noch ziemlich schwierig und befürchte einen Bug bei der Windrichtung, da ich manchmal nicht den Aufwind bekommen habe, obwohl ich ganz sicher richtig stand.
> Mies find ich auch, dass sofort getötet wird, wer runterfällt. Wenigstens eine Chance zum Zurückkommen sollte es geben.



Krümel muss man gar nicht laufen, wenn jeder sein "eigenes" schlechtes und gutes Essen abwechselnd futtert.

Alatrius wird gefixed , Wind wird deutlicher angezeigt und wenn man in nem Wirbel landet, kriegt man ein paar sec Immunität.


----------



## Elektron1 (17. Januar 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt es immer darauf an, als was ich in einer heroischen Instanz bin.
> Als DD finde ich sie alle recht einfach, als Tank mag ich Ozruk nicht sonderlich, weil ich mich da...OMFG, bewegen muss^^
> Als Heiler altere ich mit meinem jetzigen Equip, egal welche Instanz pro Boss immer um einige Tage -_-



In Cata haben die Heiler meinen größten Respekt! (alle anderen natürlich auch -gute DD sind immer wichtig -aber ohne vernünftigen heal geht in Cata erstmal gar nichts..)
Deshalb sollten Tank und DD sie in jeder Weise unterstützen (DD´auf Schaden über aoe etc. achten - Boni wie GS nutzen! (der ist mit dem prozentualen Heal ja mittlerweile Gold wert und verhindert mindestens 1 mal im Bosskampf den frühzeitigen wipe einer Gruppe) und mitheilen von Klassen, die das können sind wirklich nicht zu unterschätzen.
Ich freue mich immer, wenn ein guter Heal dabei ist - und das erkennt man in Cata!


----------



## Gintaar (17. Januar 2011)

Elektron1 schrieb:


> Huhu Gintaar,
> 
> ich meine mit Boss 2 die Tussi mit den drei adds, in deren Strahlen sich die dd´s stellen -eigentlich ein ganz entspannter Boss für jeden Tank :-)
> 
> vg



Ach richtig, die gibts ja auch noch.  Ganz vergessen. Stimmt, eigentlich ist die sehr entspannt, aber für alle Rollen. Ich als Heiler finde sie sogar ein wenig langweilig, weil sie so extrem wenig Schaden macht. 0 Gruppenschaden und fast keinen Schaden am Tank...


----------



## Littletall (17. Januar 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> Krümel muss man gar nicht laufen, wenn jeder sein "eigenes" schlechtes und gutes Essen abwechselnd futtert.
> 
> Alatrius wird gefixed , Wind wird deutlicher angezeigt und wenn man in nem Wirbel landet, kriegt man ein paar sec Immunität.



Oh, das ist schön zu hören. Altairus find ich momentan gerade für Heiler noch eine Zumutung.

Hm, bei Krümel müssen wir was falsch gemacht haben. Der Boden war nach kurzer Zeit schon so voll mit Essen, dass ich das gute vom schlechten nicht mehr unterscheiden konnte und einfach pausenlos essen musste. War ganz schön knapp.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (17. Januar 2011)

Gintaar schrieb:


> Ach richtig, die gibts ja auch noch.  Ganz vergessen. Stimmt, eigentlich ist die sehr entspannt, aber für alle Rollen. Ich als Heiler finde sie sogar ein wenig langweilig, weil sie so extrem wenig Schaden macht. 0 Gruppenschaden und fast keinen Schaden am Tank...






Ich raff erhlich gesagt nicht was bei dem Boss schwer ist ? Oo Wichtig sind halt nur zwei Sachen: Zum einen das Ihre Casts interruptet werden und zum anderen das die Adds noch evolvieren. Ich hab da als DD kein Problem. Ich stacke bis 80 - 85 hoch und renn dann schnell ausm Strahl. Íst der Debuff dann weg gehts fix wieder in den Strahl. Und wenn der Tank den Boss bei mir Tankt hab ich als Warri keine Probleme ihre Casts alle zu interrupten.


Hier zu wipen ist ein klarer Fall von nicht aufgepasst....

so long

Curry


----------



## crizbee (17. Januar 2011)

hi

war bisher 3 mal hallen des ursprungs und jedesmal am ersten oder zweiten boss gescheitert,
inrandom gruppen halt, bin casual.

fazit: sackeschwer

naja ich warte noch n paar wochen bis die meisten so ausgerüstet sind das sie da 
durchspazieren und dann spazier ich mit.

gruss crizbee


----------



## Elektron1 (18. Januar 2011)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Ich raff erhlich gesagt nicht was bei dem Boss schwer ist ? Oo Wichtig sind halt nur zwei Sachen: Zum einen das Ihre Casts interruptet werden und zum anderen das die Adds noch evolvieren. Ich hab da als DD kein Problem. Ich stacke bis 80 - 85 hoch und renn dann schnell ausm Strahl. Íst der Debuff dann weg gehts fix wieder in den Strahl. Und wenn der Tank den Boss bei mir Tankt hab ich als Warri keine Probleme ihre Casts alle zu interrupten.
> 
> 
> Hier zu wipen ist ein klarer Fall von nicht aufgepasst....
> ...



Huhu Curry,

was schwer ist kann ich nicht beurteilen^^  ich stelle nur fest, dass von ca. 20 rnd tries keiner bei mir zum Erfolg führte. Einer oder mehrere dds kriegte es nicht gebacken und wenn das große Add kommt, kannste nur noch kurz dagegen heilen (z.B. einmal Handauflegung) (500K kann man dem Boss dann so vllcht noch abringen..)

-es ist aus meiner Sicht ein DD-Boss^^, da hier weder Tank noch Heal besonders in Anspruch genommen werden. (Vielleicht wird dem einen oder anderem DD hier bewußt, wie blöd dass Gefühl ist, wenn es zum Wipe kommt und allzu oft das Gruppenversagen auf den Tank u.o. den Heal geschoben wird..)

vg


----------



## Metadron72 (18. Januar 2011)

Elektron1 schrieb:


> -es ist aus meiner Sicht ein DD-Boss^^, da hier weder Tank noch Heal besonders in Anspruch genommen werden. (Vielleicht wird dem einen oder anderem DD hier bewußt, wie blöd dass Gefühl ist, wenn es zum Wipe kommt und allzu oft das Gruppenversagen auf den Tank u.o. den Heal geschoben wird..)
> 
> vg



Solang man den Erfolg nicht mitmacht ^^ Dann musst du alle 3 adds zu som dicken werden lassen und killen,  dann den Boss umhauen.
Das ruppten vom fear soll gefälligst der Tank machen .-) 

@little...

Es erscheint ein schlechtes Essen (das nach ner Zeit zu der bösen void wird) dieses futterst du, wenn es neben dir ist (dann gibts keine böse void). Du kriegst aber nen debuff hierdurch, den Du weg bekommst indem Du 1! gutes futterst.

Wenn das also jeder so macht, passt es. Das Problem ist aber, das du zu 99% jemand dabei hast, ders nicht kennt und alles gute "weg futtert" > Arschkarte. Dann kann nur noch nen mage oder pala alles schlechte sammeln und den debuff weg "bubbeln/eisblocken".


----------



## Caros (24. Januar 2011)

Bin ich froh, mit Cata Erscheinung aufgehört zu haben - das alles klingt ja nach imba Stress hier ^^


----------



## Metadron72 (24. Januar 2011)

Caros schrieb:


> Bin ich froh, mit Cata Erscheinung aufgehört zu haben - das alles klingt ja nach imba Stress hier ^^




ich find das klingt nach spass und nicht als vorraussetzung zum spielen, das im tv nebenher noch ne gute serie läuft damit man nicht einpennt


----------

